# News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert "Killerspiele-" Sammlung in Stuttgart



## Administrator (14. Oktober 2009)

*News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert "Killerspiele-" Sammlung in Stuttgart*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,697363


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2009)

[_In eigener Sache: Der Autor muss sich an dieser Stelle völlig überzogene und unangebrachte aber leider sehr naheliegende geschichtliche Analogien verkneifen und bittet auch die Community um selbiges..._]


----------



## TBBPutzer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Warum eigentlich? Nur weil es diesmal eine privat organisierte "Verbrennung entarteter Medien" ist? Aus Respekt vor den Angehörigen der Opfer?

 Wenn eine Handlung irrational und dumm ist, sollte man das - bei allem Mitgefühl für die Angehörigen - sagen dürfen. Ansonsten sehe ich die Gefahr, dass genau diese Aktion wieder von der Politik instrumentalisiert wird. Also heißt es auch da wieder: Wehret den Anfängen.


----------



## Hugo78 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Gehen die gesammelten "Spenden", dann an "notleidene Raubkopierer", die sich so gekaufte Spiele ansonst nicht leisten können?


----------



## Zsinj (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Die sollten lieber Waffen einsammeln als CDs. Genauso könnten die auch einen Hilfsverein für hilfsbedürftige Jugendliche mit sozialen Problemen gründen. Wäre alles sinnvoller. Aber natürlich auch mit mehr Aufwand verbunden. Nur das was da jetzt gemacht wird ist nur aktives ignorieren der gesellschaftlichen Probleme die es nachweislich gibt und zu solchen Amokläufen führen. 

_Nun ja, es war eben schon immer einfacher einen Sündenbock zu strafen als nach den wahren Ursachen zu suchen und diese zu bekämpfen. _


----------



## hummel00 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

"Dort können Spiele, die das Töten von Menschen simulieren, in einen Container geworfen werden."
-WAS FÜR EINE EINMALIGE CHANCE!!!

Also wirklich, sowas organisiere ich auch-werde mich selber um die "Entsorgung" der Spiele kümmern xP

Was für Deppen... ...
...nanana sowas sagt man doch  nicht..nur manchmal^^


----------



## Rookieone (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

[ Ich hatte auch sofort ein bestimmtes historisches Bild mit einem Feuer vor Augen... ]

Mal so als Vorschlag:
Wenn jemand in der Nähe wohnt kann er ja hinfahren und ein Schachspiel rein werfen.


----------



## TripelM (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

und wieder einmal ein parade beispiel die unfähigkeit der Gesellschaft auf killerspiele abzuwälzen... hammerhart sag ich nur


----------



## Subsanaty (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



hummel00 schrieb:


> "Dort können Spiele, die das Töten von Menschen simulieren, in einen Container geworfen werden."
> -WAS FÜR EINE EINMALIGE CHANCE!!!
> 
> Also wirklich, sowas organisiere ich auch-werde mich selber um die "Entsorgung" der Spiele kümmern xP
> ...


 Für das "entsorgen" der Spiele werden die bestimmt keinen Container brauchen.Da wird ne Aldi-Tüte völlig ausreichen.  

 Aber ich wundere mich,warum die Spieleindustrie nicht mal darauf eingeht.Es geht dabei ja auch um ihren Absatz und ihre Kunden die da in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.
 Deutschland ist ein großer Markt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Sind wir also endlich wieder zurück in Zeiten der Hexenjagd und Bücherverbrennungen gelandet? 
 Deutschland, herzlich Willkommen zurück im Mittelalter!

 *Ich kann gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich jetzt kotzen könnte, echt!*


----------



## fak3er (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

wenns nicht so weit weg wäre würd ich ja glat mal vorbei schauen und mir diesen konservativen haufen mal angucken. finde es wirklich schade wie unaufgeschlossen mansch menschen sind. 

ich würd gern wissen was passiert wenn da einer mit nem cs-shirt auf taucht ? da sieht mann bestimmt den ein oder andern in deckung springen


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Da gab es vor mehreren Wochen ein Zitat zu dem Thema, das ich an dieser Stelle gern noch einmal sinngemäß wiederholen möchte: "Wir wissen zwar nicht was wir tun sollen, aber wir tun was, damit niemand sagen kann, wir hätten nichts getan."

Und jetzt muss ich mich doch mal wieder aufregen. Wann geht es denn endlich in die Köpfe dieser unwissenden Leute, die Amokläufer sind/ waren psychisch krank. Punkt! Da können sie so viele Spiele entsorgen wie sie wollen, aber es wird nichts an den Situationen aller Betroffenen ändern. Leider ist es nicht immer so einfach im Leben und diese Aktion ist  eigentlich der blanke Hohn gegenüber den Opfern. Als ob man jemandem, der auf eine Mine getreten ist, ein Pflaster in die Hand drückt und fragt: "Soll ich mal pusten, damit das Aua weg fliegt?"

Die Krone setzen das Familienzentrum und die Therapeuten auf, in dem sie bei einer solchen undifferenzierten, vordergründigen, haltlosen, nutzlosen, lächerlichen, traurigen Aktion auch noch mitwirken.


----------



## TripelM (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Subsanaty schrieb:


> Für das "entsorgen" der Spiele werden die bestimmt keinen Container brauchen.Da wird ne Aldi-Tüte völlig ausreichen.
> 
> Aber ich wundere mich,warum die Spieleindustrie nicht mal darauf eingeht.Es geht dabei ja auch um ihren Absatz und ihre Kunden die da in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.
> Deutschland ist ein großer Markt.


 Warum sollte die Spieleindustrie darauf eingehen? Die Leute die sich da beschweren sind mit sicherheit keine Kunden!!


----------



## muertel (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

 

 Nicht schlecht... Haben die auch nur eine Sekunde darüber nachgedacht, wie das rüberkommt (und auch, womit man das unweigerlich in Verbindung setzen wird?)... Fehlt nur noch, dass sie sich vor Geschäften aufbauen und Leute davon abhalten wollen, "Killerspiele" zu kaufen  


 Heavy Metal, Horrorfilme und jetzt die Killerspiele... scheint so, als ob jede Generation unbedingt ihren Sündenbock braucht (was mich zum Nachdenken anregt, worüber werden WIR uns wohl in Zukunft aufregen.... hm, ich bin gespannt _und dann hoffentlich auch noch tolerant genug, mich an den neuen Medien, die da auf uns zukommen, zu erfreuen).

_


----------



## Perilune (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ist doch super. Hab schon überlegt auch da hin zu fahren. Das was die reinschmeissen kann man doch wieder rausholen und bei ebay verkaufen


----------



## alep (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn ich in der Nähe wohnen würde, würde ich eine Plastik Pistole ( keine Softair) einwerfen...

So was Dummes, aber Sie tun wenigstens etwas für die ereichung ihrer Ziele und Wir tun NICHTS dagegen!! , da sollten wir nachbessern und auch nomale Menschen überzeugen das das einzige  was wir "killen" unsere Mäuse sind!!


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



TBBPutzer schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich? Nur weil es diesmal eine privat organisierte "Verbrennung entarteter Medien" ist? Aus Respekt vor den Angehörigen der Opfer?


  ich bitte nur darum, dass das hier nicht ausartet.
  verbieten oder auch nur verdenken kann ich es nun wirklich keinem, dass hier alsbald von bücherverbrennungen die rede sein wird ( edit: bzw schon jetzt ist).


----------



## hummel00 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



TripelM schrieb:


> Subsanaty schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für das "entsorgen" der Spiele werden die bestimmt keinen Container brauchen.Da wird ne Aldi-Tüte völlig ausreichen.
> ...


 Um Spiele weg zu schmeißen braucht man erstmal welche und wenn sie dann weg sind müssen neue ran  
 "MUTTER( )!!! -wo sind meine Spiele?!!"


----------



## Jefri (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Killerspiele sind doch gar nicht an den Amokläufen schuld! Wann kapieren die das endlich? Die Menschen, die so etwas schreckliches tun sind psychisch gestört; und wollen nicht etwa mal "reale Killerspiele" spielen!


----------



## Subsanaty (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



TripelM schrieb:


> Subsanaty schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warum sollte die Spieleindustrie darauf eingehen? Die Leute die sich da beschweren sind mit sicherheit keine Kunden!!


 Das meine ich nicht damit.
 Es wird eine negative Stimmung gegen die Spiele ansich,und den Leuten die sie kaufen aufgebaut.
 Da sollte sich die Spieleindustrie mal zeigen,und den Gegnern "unserer" Spiele mal erklären,was für einen Mist sie da veranstalten,und das diese Spiele keinen Zusammenhang bilden mit den Amokläufen.
 Ich möchte nicht mit einem Kainsmal rumrennen müssen,nur weil ein paar durchgeknallte Typen wahllos Leute umlegen,und die Gesellschaft / Politiker die sogenannten "Killerspiele" dafür verantwortlich machen.Also sind in deren Augen alle Leute die diese Spiele spielen potenzielle Amokläufer.
 Das könnte gefährlich werden für uns,wenn das so weiter geht.
 Denn wenn der Mob einmal losgelassen,dann...


----------



## Enisra (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

hach ja
 eigentlich sollte man ja einen Flashmob organisieren der denen dann was von Prohebition erzählt
 die haben damals ja auch mit solchen Aktionen und Spüchen umsich geworfen, von wegen das der Alkohol schuld wär und wenn´s den nicht mehr gäbe gibts nur noch Friede und Grüne Wiesen mit Hoppelhäschen drauf

 Die sollen sich mal lieber für was Sinnvolles Einsetzen, z.B. gegen Mobbing an Schulen
 Keiner Tickt aus, nur weil der ein Spiel spielt, die sind ja schon früher ausgetickt


----------



## Arsos (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Und schon zeigt die Menschheit, das sie nix gelernt hat. Früher hat man Bücher verbrannt, jetzt sinds die neuen Medien. Das ist wieder das typische Arbeiten am Symptom und nicht an der Ursache. Wenn meine Tankleuchte am Auto leuchtet, bringt es auch nix, die Lampe raus zu schrauben. Besser wäre es, den Grund zu beheben.


----------



## Woelli1991 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



muertel schrieb:


> Heavy Metal, Horrorfilme und jetzt die Killerspiele... scheint so, als ob jede Generation unbedingt ihren Sündenbock braucht (was mich zum Nachdenken anregt, worüber werden WIR uns wohl in Zukunft aufregen.... hm, ich bin gespannt _und dann hoffentlich auch noch tolerant genug, mich an den neuen Medien, die da auf uns zukommen, zu erfreuen).
> 
> _


 Juhu ich höre alle Arten von Metal, gucke Horrorfilme und spiele viele "Killerspiele"  
 Dann müsst ihr mich wohl einsperren lassen  

 Schade das ich zu weit entfernt wohne um dort hinzugehen. Dann würde ich denen mal meine Ansicht von Ursachen der Amokläufe darlegen. Das was hier stattfindet ist Diskriminierung einer gesamten Gesellschaftsschicht und ist somit sofort zu unterbinden. Daran sollte dieser Kreis von selbsternannten Experten mal denken. Diskriminierung ist laut Gesetz verboten und muss bestraft werden.


----------



## keitaro (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Anstatt Bücher zu verbrennen,werden jetzt offentlich Computerspiele auf dem Mühl geworden.Anstatt die Probleme,die bisher alle Amokläufer hatten (z.B.:Mobbing und Ausgrenzung aus der Gemeinschaft) zu bekämpfen,wird nur ein Sündenbock gesucht und auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt.Außerdem  wird auch ignoriert,das nicht alle Amokläufer Computerspieler waren.Erneut wird auch ignoriert,das sehr viele Menschen egal welchen Alters,Geschlecht oder Herkunft Ego-/Taktik-Shooter spielen OHNE auch nur an irgendwelche Straftaten zu  denken.Es werden mehr gewalttätige Straftaten begangen,als nur die Amokläufe an Schulen,die überhaupt nichts mit Computern zu tun haben (Z.B.: der Fall der neunjährigen Kassandra;der neunzehnjärige,der mit seinem Freund seine Eltern und seine Schwestern regelrecht hinrichteten;der Vater,der seine drei Kinder mit einem Hammer versucht hat zu töten;oder die Fälle,wo Passanten zusammengeschlagen wurden).Diese Fälle und ihre Opfer werden jedoch durch solche Aktionen ignoriert.Anstatt die Probleme der Gesellschaft zu beheben und auch den Mist vor seinern eigenen Haustür zu sehen,führt man jedoch lieber eine Hexenverfolgung durch,denn Schuld haben ja nur die anderen (Computerspiele;Heavy Metal,Techno;Rock'n Roll; Jazz oder auch Goethe):


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ja genau schmeisst die spiele weg aber lasst blos die waffen weiterhin im haushalt...


----------



## Perilune (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn einer meiner Söhne Amok laufen würde dann würde ich mich doch als erstes mal Fragen was ICH falsch gemacht hab. Hab ich ihm nicht zugehört, nicht genug Zeit gewidmet, haben mich seine Probleme nicht interessiert? Hat er mir von seinen Problemen nicht erzählt die scheinbar der Auslöser sind und warum hat er nicht mit mir drüber gesprochen? Bevor ich die Schuld auf Spiele, Filme Bücher oder was weiss ich nicht schiebe frage ich mich doch erstmal was ich falsch gemacht hab. Wenn es dann tatsächlich an *hust* "Killerspielen" gelegen hat dann bin ich als Elternteil aber auch verantwortlich dafür das mein Sohn es gespielt hat. Wenn man seine Kinder richtig erzieht und vor allem für sie da ist und hinter ihnen steht dann würden solche Dinge meiner Meinung nach nicht passieren!


----------



## FreezyX (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

  Hab mich schon mit ein paar Kumpels verabredet, wir werden da hinfahrn und uns an dem Container bedienen, sollte da wirklich was drin landen.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



USS-VOYAGER schrieb:


> ja genau schmeisst die spiele weg und lasst die waffen weiterhin in dem haushalt...


 

 na ja, dazu muss man sagen, dass dieses bündnis auch in dieser richtung forderungen gestellt hat.
 aber eine öffentliche waffensammlung würde sich wohl um einiges komplizierter gestalten.


----------



## agvoter (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Woelli1991 schrieb:


> muertel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Heavy Metal, Horrorfilme und jetzt die Killerspiele... scheint so, als ob jede Generation unbedingt ihren Sündenbock braucht (was mich zum Nachdenken anregt, worüber werden WIR uns wohl in Zukunft aufregen.... hm, ich bin gespannt _und dann hoffentlich auch noch tolerant genug, mich an den neuen Medien, die da auf uns zukommen, zu erfreuen).
> ...


 
 Pff einsperren??? Ab in den Container mit dir  

 Wo wir uns dann auch wieder dem geschichtlichen Zusammenhang näheren...


----------



## Wamboland (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Die Frage was sie falsch gemacht haben stellen die sich garnicht, denn das würde Selbstkritik erfordern. 

 Normal müsste man da mit Plakaten auftachen a la "KEINE MACHT DEN MEDIEN-NAZIS!"

 Denn nicht umsonst kommt vielen der Vergleich mit den Bücherverbrennung in den Sinn...

 Kann man da nicht rechtlich gegen vor gehen? Denn das ist ja schon irgendwo sehr grenzwertig.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



USS-VOYAGER schrieb:


> ja genau schmeisst die spiele weg und lasst die waffen weiterhin in dem haushalt...


   Die forderst das gleiche in grün. Auch ohne (Schuss-)Waffen bleiben Amokläufer Amokläufer bzw. krank. Wenn jemand keine Waffe zur Hand hat, dann kann er ebenso gut mit dem Auto seine Klassenkameraden in der Raucherpause um fahren. Mal abgesehen davon, müsst ihr mal aus eurer Peter Pan Welt zurück kommen, auch in Deutschland bekommt man "schwarze" Waffen.


----------



## jacksripper (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Das wird doch 100% ein riesen Flopp. Ich bezweifel, dass der Container wirklich voll wird... außer ein paar erregter Eltern, die ihrem minderjährigen Sohn die Games aus'm Regal klauen wird da doch keiner auftauchen. Abgesehen bin ich mal gespannt, wie viele wirkliche "Killerspiele" da dabei sein werden. Würde mich freuen, wenn PC Games weiter darüber berichtet - am besten mit Bildern/Video!


----------



## Freezeman (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



> Gegen Dekadenz und moralischen Verfall! Für Zucht und Sitte in Familie und Staat! Ich übergebe dem Container die Schriften von John Carmack, Mark Rein und Cevat Yerli!


 leicht abgeänderter zweiter "Feuerspruch"

 Wenns nur nicht so erschreckend passend wäre...


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Eigentlich müssten die Spieler dort antanzen und ihnen mal gründlich die Meinung sagen. Wie verlogen sie doch sind, denn sie vernachlässigen ihre Kinder, sie lassen sie verrotten und nicht irgendwelche Computerspiele.
 Schaut Euch doch mal in Deutschland die ganzen Familienverhältnisse an. Überall Scheidungen, Streit oder die Kinder werden wie ein Buch in die Ecke gestellt. Da wundert es mich nicht, wenn Kinder dann einen psychischen Schaden bekommen und irgendwann ausrasten.


----------



## facopse (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Darf ich Anzeige erstatten?
Ich fühle mich beleidigt, verleumdet und diskriminiert.


----------



## Boesor (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



facopse schrieb:


> Darf ich Anzeige erstatten?
> Ich fühle mich beleidigt, verleumdet und diskriminiert.


 Selbstverständlich darfst du Anzeige erstatten.
 Wie die bearbeitet oder weiterverfolgt wird ist dann eine andere Frage...


----------



## Rubber2000 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Gehen die gesammelten "Spenden", dann an "notleidene Raubkopierer", die sich so gekaufte Spiele ansonst nicht leisten können?


 
  Ich war schon am überlegen dort hin zu fahren und mir die
  besten Stücke zu sichern. 

  Gratis spiele für die bedürftigen das nenne ich mal sozial
  von dehnen.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

...es nervt einfach nur noch.

Ich rufe zur Gegendemonstration auf! Gegenüberliegende Strassenseite Laptop LAN Party auf der Straße, jeder bringt seine eigenen Akkus, W-Lan Stick und *Killerspiele* mit!

Ich hab zwar keinen Laptop und wohn eh nich in der Gegend aber Ihr schafft das schon!


----------



## ltntoasty (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Sinnvoller wäre es gewesen, da Hirn zu verteilen...
Meine Fresse... armes Land.


----------



## WickedWayne (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Also erstmal geb ich den meisten hier recht und muss dazu noch sagen das es mir langsam echt tierisch aufn Sack geht dass immer wieder diesselbe Leier presentiert wird. Spiele sind das Böse buhuu die sind schuld das unsere Kinder Amok laufen... ja nee is klar. Alleine schon der Ausdruck "Killerspiele" wasn das fürn scheiss? Mann nennt doch Action/Horrofilme auch nicht Killerfilme oder? Die meisten Menschen in unserem angeblich so schönen Land sind ganz einfach zu dumm einzusehen das dass Problem ganz woanders liegt oder vielleicht wollen die es auch einfach nicht wahrhaben. Ich habe in meinem Leben schon viele Menschnen kennengelernt und eines kann ich Euch zu 100% versichern die meisten Kriminellen haben mit Games,zocken usw. kaum etwas zu tun und wenn jemand Amok läuft macht er das sicher nicht weil er zuviel Counterstrike, Call of Duty, Doom oder was weiss ich gezockt hat sondern weil er einfach Mental Instabil war z.B durch Mobbing etc. gibt leider genug gründe warum jemand so etwas macht nur die nimmt heutzutage scheinbar kaum einer mehr wahr. Najo Fazit - lächerliches Deutschland 3<! Spiele ab 18 mit Gewalt verbieten wollen aber Schützenverein ab 14 gruss an die Realität vom GameNERD_n1 :>


----------



## DDS-Zod (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Rubber2000 schrieb:


> Ich war schon am überlegen dort hin zu fahren und mir die
> besten Stücke zu sichern.
> 
> Gratis spiele für die bedürftigen das nenne ich mal sozial
> von dehnen.


 
  Ich fahre da nich hin, ich laufe dahin.
 DIst ja nur ein paar hundert Meter von meiner Wohnung weg.
  Mal schauen welche Originale man sich "sichern" kann.

  Und eine Diskussion fange ich sicherlich auch an.


  PS: Hmm vielleicht noch schnell ein T-Shirt kaufe "ich mag Killerspiel"?


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Und eine Diskussion fange ich sicherlich auch an.
> 
> 
> PS: Hmm vielleicht noch schnell ein T-Shirt kaufe "ich mag Killerspiel"?


 

 diskutieren = gut.
 (auf kindische art und weise) provozieren = weniger gut.


----------



## facopse (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Eines Tages, in vielen/einigen Jahren sollten wir Gamer eine Entschuldigung der heutigen "Hetzer" fordern. Denn früher oder später wird das "Killerspiel" normal wie der Thriller oder Actionfilm sein und es wird sich herausstellen, dass die ganze Hetzerei gegen Gamer unrechtmäßig war (bzw noch ist). Ich warte auf diese Zeit.........


----------



## Emanuel06 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Hey, wer hat mir ne Mitfahrgelegenheit ?? 

Moment mal, da gabs doch schonmal sowas mit Büchern....ist glaub grad mal 70 jahre her


----------



## Enisra (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Das Einzige was mir irgendwie Angst macht
 wem wird unsere Generation die Schuld geben, in vllt. 20-30 Jahren?


----------



## UrielOWA (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

hey cool. ne neumodische bücherverbrennung.^^
hab schon ne bestellliste von freunden  ma schaun wasses gibt lawl.... 

is zwar n bissele arg hergeholt aber ich denke da an so ne zeit zurück vor ca 70 jahren...in deutschland...

irgendwie reizt es mich wirklich dorthin zu gehen und was abzugreifen ^^


----------



## rMb (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Und wieder einmal zeigt sich wie Ignoranz sich auszahlt, ich werde auf jeden Fall dort sein und hoffe dass es dort eine kleine Gegendemo gibt.
(Nebenbei werden natürlich auch (hoffentlich) ein paar Games abgestaubt.


----------



## GeneralKolenga (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Unterstützt von: Stoppt das Komasaufen!
Herrlich


----------



## zzzeD (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Warum werfen sie dann nicht gleich auch alle Sportschusswaffen mit hinein?! einfach nur dumm so etwas, sorry!


----------



## Puet (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Da frage ich mich, ziehen die dann weiter zu den Schützenvereinen der Umgebung und verlangen die Waffen, die dort gelagert sind oder sammeln die Waffen der Schützen ein?

Das mit der modernen Bücherverbrennung trifft es auf den Punkt, armes Deutschland...


----------



## Rubber2000 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Fährt nicht zufällig einer von der PC Games dort hin und könnte mich mit nehmen. *LIEBGUCK*

 (Nürnberger und Fürther müssen doch zusammen halten.  Ich muss auch ganz bestimmt nicht während der fahrt Pipi  )


----------



## Maxhead (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Geht mal hin zu dieser Aktion, dort seht ihr nur Eltern, welche in ihrer Erziehung versagt haben. "Was, mein Kind kann seinen Namen nicht tanzen ? Verdammte Killerspiele... "


----------



## Ufuk2142 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

also ich geh mit einem sack und einer schaufel dorthin xD hier ist meine version (hab ich eben mit paint gemacht xDD):
 http://picfu.net/ab5445


----------



## rMb (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Noch ein kleines Zitat aus der ZIelliste dieser Aktion: "Verbot von Killerspielen die dazu dienen Menschen zu ermorden."

Wie jetzt, benutzen Amokläufer mittlerweile die CDs ihrer "bösen" Spiele um Menschen umzubringen?


----------



## Schlizzer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ganzschön brutales plakat  ach gott das is ja in stuttgart xD hmm.. ich glaub ich schau da mal vorbei und nehm mir paar games aus der tonne mit xDDDDD.

ich sehs schon vor meinen augen.. sobald alles weg sind kommen die gamer aus ihren verstecken vierbeinig zu den containern mit einem licht in den augen gekrabelt, packen sich games, und huschen schnell weg hahahhahahaha ich krieg mich nimme xDDD


----------



## rMb (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Ufuk2142 schrieb:


> also ich geh mit einem sack und einer schaufel dorthin xD hier ist meine version (hab ich eben mit paint gemacht xDD):
> http://picfu.net/ab5445


 HAHAHA geiles Bild

 Ich willja keine Werbung für andere Seiten machen, aber ich habe auf computerbase auch einen Thread eröffnet www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php
  Alle die da einen Acc haben, diskutiert ruhig mit, ich denke morgen gibts dann auch ein paar mehr Beiträge


----------



## uglygames (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Und ihr macht für so einen Propaganda (Hitler ähnlichen) Schund auch noch Werbung?
Für mich klingt das nach [sarkasmus an]Judenverfolgung nur eben sind es keine Juden, sondern Spiele, die sind ja genau wie die Juden für alles verantwortlich [sarkasmus ende]


----------



## Corbanx (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wir laden alle führsorglichen und pflichtbewussten Eltern anschließend ein, an den zahlreichen Bierständen 5-6 Pils zu kippen und der gemütlichen Bücherverbrennung zu fröhnen....

Sonntag dann die christliche Messe ( Rothaarige Frauen sind unerwünscht ! )

Im Anschluss an die Predigt nehmen wir ihre DVDs ab 16 zu Vernichtung entgegen...
Wir nehmen auch gewaltverherrlichende Musik CDs.


----------



## Maugrimm (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

So...ich muss jetzt auch mal was wichtiges vermerken: Alle hier, die hier rumschimpfen, daß man anstatt unserer Spiele lieber die Waffen in den Haushalten (legale Waffen) verbieten sollte, machen nichts, aber überhaupt nichts anderes, als die verwirrten Menschen im Aktiosbündnis! Ihr versucht, genau wie die, einer breiten Bevölkerungsgruppe (Jäger, Sportschützen, Büchsenmacher Waffenhändler und-sammler) ihr Hobby oder ihren Beruf zu verbieten! Wir Sportschützen werden nach Winnenden geradezu kriminalisiert! Grundrechte wurden per Gesetz ausgehebelt (verdachtsunabhängige Kontrollen)! Die Hexenjagd ist auch auf alle legalen Waffenbesitzer eröffnet worden, und zwar von den gleichen Leuten, die Spieleverbote fordern...Leute wir sitzen im selben Boot, versteht das endlich! Und wir Schützen spielen auch häufig sehr gerne böse Spiele...wir sind dazu auch ziemlich viele (ca. 3.000.000 in Deutschland), sind recht gut organisiert, und haben am 27.9.09 mit dafür gesorgt, daß die schlimmsten Waffen und Spielegegner aus dem Bundestag entfernt werden! Also bitte nicht mehr Waffen verteufeln, die töten nämlich nicht von alleine...besser wir halten alle zusammen und schießen weiter - real und virtuell...


----------



## Calyptratus (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Hmm... auch wenn ich diese Aktion ziemlich übertrieben finde, habe ich doch Verständnis für die Eltern. Wer etwas derart Schreckliches erlebt hat, wie den Verlust des eigenen Kindes auf diese Weise, ist schwer traumatisiert und ich denke das alles dient der Aufarbeitung einer Sache, die man seelisch anders einfach nicht verkraften kann. 
 Wundert mich eigentlich, dass hier anscheinend niemand auch nur das geringste Verständnis für die Eltern aufbringt. 
 Die Reaktion der Spieler ist meiner Meinung nach ebenso kindisch und übertrieben wie das Vorgehen der Eltern.
 Man sollte verständnisvoll Schweigen anstatt sich aufzuregen. NOCH gibt es keine Gesetze das ihr eure geliebten Spiele wegwerfen müsst.


----------



## Exar-K (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> [_In eigener Sache: Der Autor muss sich an dieser Stelle völlig überzogene und unangebrachte aber leider sehr naheliegende geschichtliche Analogien verkneifen und bittet auch die Community um selbiges..._]


   Wie jetzt? Ich darf also nicht die Geschichte von Adolf und den Büchern erzählen?


----------



## flight19 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



uglygames schrieb:


> Und ihr macht für so einen Propaganda (Hitler ähnlichen) Schund auch noch Werbung?
> Für mich klingt das nach [sarkasmus an]Judenverfolgung nur eben sind es keine Juden, sondern Spiele, die sind ja genau wie die Juden für alles verantwortlich [sarkasmus ende]


 Was du sagst ist hart... aber total richtig!!! langsam müssen shooter echt für alles hinhalten...  es trifft eben immer die falschen...

 gab in den letzten wochen ja noch mehr Fällen wo Fakten auf den Tisch geleget wurden und wo Leute einfach nur die Wahrheit gesagt haben und dafür ihren Kopf hinhalten mussten. 

 langsam wird es echt peinlich. bald sind wir wieder da wo man nicht einmal sagen darf das die Erde rund ist, nur weil irgendwelche """" experten """"  meinen sie würden alles besser wissen.


 die politik, dieser komische kreis  und so  die wollen doch gar nicht die wahrheit wissen, sondern einfach nur einen schuldigen.


----------



## Maugrimm (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Politik hatte noch nie viel mit der Wahrheit gemeinsam...


----------



## Ufuk2142 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

need for speed sollte auch verboten werden, wenn man das spielt könnte man zum verkehrssünder werden.



 PS: http://picfu.net/ab5445 xD


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

is doch alles käse, die suchen nen schuldigen wir zocker sagen waffen weg und gehen damit wieder gegen andere vor
hey politikfuzis:

schaut doch mal an den schulen wie andere schüler behandelt werden, welche es nicht so leicht haben oder so beliebt sind, verspottet geschlagen ausgegrenzt, JA solle suchen sich hobbys die nicht alle haben unter anderem auch zocken, aber man sollte immer ganz unten in der schublade zu suchen beginnen bevor man sagt eh die socken stinken das ist schuld, man sollte evtl mal gucken ob da noch ne dreckige boxer drinnen liegt in der lade!!!

also mal selber an der nase nehmen und nicht immer auf "randgruppen" oder anderstdenkende losgehen

sucht mal im sozialem umfeld nach schuldigen und nehmt nicht gleich das erstbeste was ihr findet, sonst seid ihr politiker ja auch immer so schlau

aber so ist das thema schon und billig vom tisch, rest der kohle in eigene tasche und alle sind happy

YEA BABY THATS POLITIK


----------



## MichaGer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Derart lächerliche Aktionen gab es doch bereits vor mehr als 50 Jahren. Damals war es "Schund und Schmutz" (d.h. Comics) heute sind es die Computerspiele. Das ist die unnachahmliche Art der Deutschen mit neuen Kulturtechniken umzugehen.   

 So sah das damals aus.  http://medienabc.files.wordpre...


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Maugrimm schrieb:


> So...ich muss jetzt auch mal was wichtiges vermerken: Alle hier, die hier rumschimpfen, daß man anstatt unserer Spiele lieber die Waffen in den Haushalten (legale Waffen) verbieten sollte, machen nichts, aber überhaupt nichts anderes, als die verwirrten Menschen im Aktiosbündnis!


 
  im prinzip hast du zwar natürlich recht; weder irgendwelche spiele noch waffen (ohne den menschen am abzug) töten  - ABER (musste ja kommen) wenn man bei den amoktaten in der vergangenheit die schusswaffen rausrechnet, hätten wir -mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit zumindest- eine weit geringere opferzahl zu beklagen.

  das ändert nix an den ursprünglichen ursachen (welche auch immer das sein mögen), ist aber -für mich- eine nicht zu bestreitende tatsache.
  nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen, ich will keinem sein hobby nehmen, über die aufbewahrung von waffen sollte man hingegen schon mal nachdenken, meiner meinung nach.


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

aah is ja wie ne bücherverbrennung! :o

wehe einer wagt es mir mein cod wegzunehmen :<


----------



## Ufuk2142 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



MichaGer schrieb:


> Derart lächerliche Aktionen gab es doch bereist vor mehr als 50 Jahren. Damals war es "Schund umd Schmutz" (Comics, usw.) heute sind es die Computerspiele. Das ist die unnachahmliche Art der Deutschen mit neuen Kulturtechniken umzugehen.
> 
> So sah das damals aus.
> http://medienabc.files.wordpress.com/2007/05/schmokergrab.jpg


 wie geil xDDD

 "ein gutes, spannendes Buch nach DEINER WAHL erhälst du kostenlos bei Ablieferung von
 10 verschiedenen Heften" xDDD naja wenigstens bekam man da was, bei der jetzigen aktion macht man nur verlust. die haben doch voll den arsch offen, ein spiel kostet ca. 45 euro, wieso sollte man die wegwerfen? als wenn das was bringen würden. ich wette die jungs in stutgart machen jetzt grade sicherheitskopien weil sie angst haben morgen aufzustehen und die games sind weg xD


----------



## Corbanx (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Calyptratus schrieb:


> Hmm... auch wenn ich diese Aktion ziemlich übertrieben finde, habe ich doch Verständnis für die Eltern. Wer etwas derart Schreckliches erlebt hat, wie den Verlust des eigenen Kindes auf diese Weise, ist schwer traumatisiert und ich denke das alles dient der Aufarbeitung einer Sache, die man seelisch anders einfach nicht verkraften kann.
> Wundert mich eigentlich, dass hier anscheinend niemand auch nur das geringste Verständnis für die Eltern aufbringt.
> Die Reaktion der Spieler ist meiner Meinung nach ebenso kindisch und übertrieben wie das Vorgehen der Eltern.
> Man sollte verständnisvoll Schweigen anstatt sich aufzuregen. NOCH gibt es keine Gesetze das ihr eure geliebten Spiele wegwerfen müsst.


  sry, aber das ist doch der völlig falsche Ansatz....
  ich kann mir nicht eine Facette dieses Problems schnappen und all die Schuld daran festmachen nur um das Geschehene rationialisieren zu können... 
  den Leuten wird 'ne Halbwahrheit eingetrichtert und ihr Fokus wird von den tiefergreifenden Hintergründen dieser Tat abgelenkt... 
  ich hab Mitgefühl für den Verlust der Menschen, aber für mich wirkt die Sache eher kontraproduktiv...

  und ich seh' diese ganze "Killerspiele-Verbotsaktion" zwar kritisch aber gelassen... 
  an diese Illusion klammern sich die Politiker, hypersensible Glucken und diejenigen die der Meinung sind, Ahnung von der Materie zu haben... 



 btw:


MichaGer schrieb:


> Derart lächerliche Aktionen gab es doch bereits vor mehr als 50 Jahren. Damals war es "Schund und Schmutz" (d.h. Comics) heute sind es die Computerspiele. Das ist die unnachahmliche Art der Deutschen mit neuen Kulturtechniken umzugehen.
> 
> So sah das damals aus. http://medienabc.files.wordpre...


 
 Tarzan?!
 sick ^^


----------



## MichaGer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

es hat vor mehr als 50 Jahren bei den Comics nichts geändert - im Gegenteil, McCay, Giraud usw. hängen heute im Louvre -  und es wird auch bei den Computerspielen nichts ändern. 

  Im Grunde dokumentiert so eine Aktion nur die Hilflosigkeit der Initiatoren. Inhaltlich können und /oder wollen sie sich mit dem Thema offenbar nicht auseinandersetzen, also schmeissen sie (oder lassen schmeissen) die Spiele in die Tonne. Einfach nur erbärmlich.


----------



## kinggamer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Es ist mir ein Rätsel wie diese Menschen nur so verblendet sein können. 

Schafft Transparenz! Eignet euch Wissen an!

Wie entwickelt sich ein Invididuum? 
Kommt es mit Moral und Ethik auf die Welt? 

Jeder der sich diese Fragen nicht gestellt und versucht hat zu beantworten, darf bei einer Diskussion über Auswirkungen von "Killerspielen" nicht angehört werden, da ihm das nötige Verständnis fehlt. 

Das traurige Ergebnis das wir in diesem Artikel sehen addierte sich aus verzweifeltem Halbwissen aus Seite der Eltern und aufgeschnappten politischen Statements, wobei Politiker sich mit dem Medium Computer meist nur mangelhaft befassen, sogleich aber meinen, sie könnten tiefgründige und allgemeine soziale Probleme Jugendlicher auf "Killerspiele" zurückführen und somit den Schuldigen ausmachen.


----------



## MichaGer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Corbanx schrieb:


> (...)
> und ich seh' diese ganze "Killerspiele-Verbotsaktion" zwar kritisch aber gelassen...
> an diese Illusion klammern sich die Politiker, hypersensible Glucken und diejenigen die der Meinung sind, Ahnung von der Materie zu haben...
> (...)


  Das ist letztlich auch meine Meinung. "Kritisch aber gelassen". Diese "Wegwerfaktion" wird  in 10 oder 20 Jahren nur noch eine amüsante Fußnote sein. 

  Mal ganz abgesehen davon das der Bundeskanzler, den wir in 30 Jahren haben werden, vermutlich in seiner Jugend eh Counter Strike gepielt haben wird. Es ist halt typisch deutsch erst einmal alles zu pädagogisieren, psychologisieren und anschließend  zu verteufeln. Ist vermutlich die deutsche Form der Assimilierung oder so, keine Ahnung.   

  Da es diese Diskussion immer und immer wieder gegeben hat - Kino als Grundlage der Schmutz- und Schundgesetze im Kaiserreich, Comics in den 50ern, Fernsehen, Video und jetzt Computerspiele - nehme ich das eher amüsiert zur Kenntnis. Im Grunde ist das die Daily Soap der deutschen Kulturdebatte. Immer die gleiche Soße, nur in einer anderen Variation.


----------



## sTormseeka (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

oh man,da sieht man mal wieder,wie sich die Stimmung von 08/15 Bürgern(ARD,RTL,Bild usw...-Konsumenten),mit simpler Polemik beeinflussen lässt...
  Wann wachen die endlich auf und raffen das sie damit nicht die Ursache des Problems bekämpfen?
  Einfach nur zum    

  Hier ein,naja,lustiger Beitrag zum Thema Amoklauf:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v... 
 
 Edit:Fifty Svens Wochenrückblick 1-8 sind auch zu empfehlen,wers mag


----------



## Sam28 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Ich sehe, ihr denkt das selbe wie ich, warum gibt es sowas nur in Stuttgard, wir haben doch auch Killerspiele und wollen diese los werden um dann ein neues Leben ohne Gewalt anzufangen.
 Aber da gibt es Abhilfe! 
 Ich werde die Entsorgung für euch übernehmen. Schickt mir einfach ein Paket und packt die Spiele da rein, befreit euch von dieser Last.
 Ihr werdet euch freier fühlen wenn ihr endlich jedem sagen könnt: Ich spiele keine Killerspiele mehr.
 Hinweis: Ihr könnt alle Arten von Spielen schicken die moralisch bedenklich sind, da gibt es viel mehr Spiele als man denkt. Autorennspiele verführen zum Rasen, Sportspiele lassen teilweise brutale Fouls zu, in Spielen wie Civilization kann man Atomkriege anzetteln und in der Annoreihe wird die damals übliche Sklavenhaltung verschleiert was zur Geschichtsverfälschung und verharmlosung beiträgt.
 Wenn sie ganz sicher gehen wollen, schicken sie den PC mit, dann kommen sie nicht in Versuchung im Internet Browsergames zu spielen.
 Oh, Konsolen darf ich nicht vergessen, für die gilt das auch.
 Aber bitte schicken sie mir keine brutalen Filme, dafür bin ich zu sensibel.

 Nur Ihr bestes im Sinne habent, 

 Sam Avenger


----------



## Illidan1988 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Wie lächerlich und gleichzeitig traurig es doch ist...
 Wieso gibt es nur so verpeilte, uninformierte, nichtdenkende und verblendete Menschen auf diesem Planeten?
 Ich kann es nicht verstehen! 
 Wir leben in einer Zeit wo die Menschheit sich von Generation zu Generation immer weiter der digitalen Welt nähert. 
 Wie kann es so einen Schwachsinn in so einer Zeit nur geben?
 Die Personen die diese Aktion ins Leben gerufen haben, sollen sich bitte mal ein Brett nehmen und vor den Kopf hauen!


----------



## DonIggy (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Sehr freundlich von Dir, Sam28, dass Du Dir diese schreckliche Bürde auferlegst, aber wo hin bitte soll ich meine Spielesammlung im Neupreiswert von um und bei 4000€ denn nun schicken?


----------



## FYYFF (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert "Killerspiele-" Sammlung in Stuttgart*

Steht dann auch einer mit nem Megaphon neben dem Container und schreit: "Wir übergeben dem Feu..Container die Schrif..Killerspiele von Crytek/id/Valve" ?

 Sorry...aber mehr als Zynismus kann man da doch nicht mehr aufbringen. Schon die kruden Schlußfolgerungen von vor einigen Wochen die dieser Haufen verbreitet hat war Blödsinn pur, aber das hier ist noch mal ne Stufe niedriger. Armes Deutschland. :/


----------



## spike00 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

So 1. das plakat sieht ziemlich billig aus bisschen mehr mühen hätten sich die moralapostel schon geben können

2. Kann wer das filmen und bei youtube hochladen?

also menschen filmen und so und mit der kamera in den container filmen damit man sieht was und wieviel zeugs drin liegt

wär interessant  ; )


----------



## Scout2000 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Die Veranstalter dieser Aktion sollte man wegen ihrer Dummheit/Unwissenheit in den Müll werfen.


----------



## IXS (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Man muss eine Lüge nur oft genug wiederholen, umso mehr Leute glauben daran.


----------



## enemy24-7 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Geht da jemand hin? 
Man müsste den Container am Ende der Veranstaltung mal plündern....


----------



## Nightraver (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Bücherverbrennung von 1933 unter der der so genannten Aktion  "wider den undeutschen Geist".


----------



## LWHAbaddon (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich glaube, wenn die Idioten sowas in einer Stadt in meiner Nähe machten, würde ich hingehen mit nem Plakat "Für kostenfreie Actionspiele, folgt mir!" und mich dort bedienen...


----------



## Rookster (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wär ja nicht schlecht, wenn ein paar Spielefreunde sich dort postieren und gratis "Sündenböcke" verteilen würden, die dann zu den Spielen ins Feuer geworfen werden.
Wird den Angehörigen der Opfer auch nicht gefallen, aber wer eine neuartige Bücherverbrennung ins Leben ruft, ist eh jenseits aller Rationalität und somit von Diskussionen ausgeschlossen.


----------



## MikeDK (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

"Es wird sich nichts ändern, wenn wir nichts tun" ... find ich auch ... die Eltern sollten mal damit anfangen, einen Bezug zu ihren Kindern zu finden, anstatt die Schuld von sich zu weisen, und zu sagen 'die pöhsen Killerspiele sind an allem schuld!' ... mah sowas regt mich auf!!!


----------



## hAnfsAAt (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

au man, wie tief gesunken ist dieses Land oder eher ein Teil des Landes eigentlich das sowas öffentlich beworben wird??? Als nächstes wird bei Kundgebungen laut in die Menge gefragt "Wollt ihr den totalen Überwachungsstaat?" und die Menge brüllt nur noch "JAAAA"... oO


----------



## Thyariol (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Früher hat man Bücher verbrannt...


----------



## CrazyClash (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Soviel Gewalt auf einem Plakat?! Ich bin dafür das dieses gräßliche Plakat zensiert wird. Da sind Pistolen drauf...

Bei allem Respekt vor den Opfern und Betroffenen, aber sollte man nicht die ganze Sache allmählich mal von der heißen Platte runter nehmen? Oder besser, müsste man nicht noch ein Aktionsbündnis gegen gewaltverherrlichende Bücher, Filme und Musik CDs ins Leben rufen?


----------



## dArKClaw89 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wie wärs mit ner Gegen-Demo?

"Spieler sind keine Killer!"


----------



## Brainybug (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Thyariol schrieb:


> Früher hat man Bücher verbrannt...


 daran war ich auch erinnert...


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

hingehen und ne Gegen-Demo aufziehen. Birkenstock tragendes Hippie Gesindel. Aber wir können das dan bei einem Fenchel Tee ausdiskutieren...


----------



## drumnbass (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

hätten die eltern die waffen weggesperrt.. aber nein, man beschuldigt lieber eine ganze community, anstatt die eigene kaputte familie..

gz!


----------



## Brainybug (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Schreibt euren Unmut, wie ich es tat, an: amoklaufwinnenden@web.de

Das ist die Kontaktemail ihrer Seite.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## tommy301077 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> USS-VOYAGER schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ja genau schmeisst die spiele weg und lasst die waffen weiterhin in dem haushalt...
> ...


   Wusste ich es doch! Auf den Zigarettenpackungen steht ja nicht umsonst  "Rauchen tötet".    Aber mal im Ernst...diesen Vergleich kann man um 5 Ecken auch ziehen. Was bringt solch blinder Aktionismus? Nichts! Die Aufkleber auf den Ziggies stören lediglich das Markendesign der Hersteller. Der Effekt war lediglich am Anfang zu spüren. Das einzige was zieht sind Preiserhöhungen.
 Wie kommt man nun zum Thema Spiele? Ganz einfach: Hier drängeln sich wieder mal einige Unbelehrbare der Öffentlichkeit mit dem berühmten Tropfen auf den heißen Stein auf und bewirken im Endeffekt nur, dass die "Beschuldigten" vor Lachen nicht mehr können und der Rest der Bevölkerung wieder ein Stück genervter ist. Glauben die im Ernst, dass das jemand seine teuer erworbenen Games in die Tonne wirft?


----------



## DDS-Zod (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> diskutieren = gut.
> (auf kindische art und weise) provozieren = weniger gut.


 Mit meinen fast 39 Jahren und über 24 Jahre passiv und aktiv in der Spielerbranche darf man auch mal kindisch sein.

 PS: Und Smilies sollten man richtig interpretieren können.


----------



## Vidaro (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Beetlejuice666 schrieb:


> hingehen und ne Gegen-Demo aufziehen. Birkenstock tragendes Hippie Gesindel. Aber wir können das dan bei einem Fenchel Tee ausdiskutieren...


  wäre doch was genau daneben container aufstellen und sagen jeder der ein Messer abgibt darf sich aus dem andren Container ein spiel nehmen


----------



## Razor264 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Hm, spontane Gedanken, mal sehn. Ich würde wohl die Entsorgung übernehmen XD und es wirkt ein bisschen wie Bücherverbrennung in Modern.

 Ne aber mal im ernst: wer wird da hingehen und ein Spiel wegschmeißen?
 - Die Jugendlichen, die es sich heimlich gekauft (im schlimmsten Fall raubkopiert) haben?
 - Die erwachsenen Spieler, die dafür ordentlich Kohle hingelegt haben (und dann noch mit geschnittenen Spielen vorlieb nehmen müssen)?
 - Die Eltern, die es ihren Kindern selber gekauft haben, da die es sich gewünscht haben (und die sich selber  mit dem Spiel garnicht auseinandergesetzt haben)?

 Ich tippe mal auf keine der drei Möglichkeiten. Somit bleibt es aus meiner Sicht dabei, dass die Aktion voll am Thema vorbei geht. Vielleicht sollten die lieber einen Aktionstag machen, an dem sie diese "gefährlichen" Spiele mal den Eltern näher bringen, sie also in das Thema kompetent einweihen, damit diese auch verstehen und nicht blindlings alles ihrem Schützling kaufen. Mehr Medienkompetenz würde es da deutlich mehr bringen, als pauschal alles zu verteufeln und eine moderne Form der Bücherverbrennung zu veranstalten.


----------



## CRIM50N (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

hmmmm, bücher verbrennung lässt grüßen, und dann unten noch die partner, mit freundlicher unterstützung ......

also langsam nimmt das echt angst einflößende zustände an, demnächst organisieren sie demos und gehen auf die straße und nehmen einem diese Killerspiele weg,
dann fehlt nicht mehr viel und wir sind wieder an einem Punkt den wir schonmal überschritten haben.

also das stuttgart so etwas zulässt ist mehr als bedenklich, und zeigt wie die dinge um uns spieler gestellt sind, langsam krieg ich echt angst vor sowas .....

man kann nur hoffen das diese aktion einmalig ist, denn was kommt danach ?

Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf organisiert "Splatterfilme-" Sammlung in München ?


Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf organisiert "Luftgewehr-" Sammlung in Berlin ?


Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf organisiert "Internet-Domain-" Sammlung zur Sperrung von Killerspiele-verbreitung online ?

.... und das spielchen kann man sicher noch weiter treiben, weil unsere gesellschaft das zulässt, den es trifft die meisten nicht, sondern nur eine Minderheit, und wenns soweit kommt hoffe ich das ich fertig bin mit studium dann will ich in diesem land nämlich nicht mehr leben ......

vielen dank noch an Brainybug

amoklaufwinnenden@web.de

ich hab ebenfalls eine e-mail dort hingeschickt, auch wenn ich denke das diese nicht viel ändern wird


----------



## CRIM50N (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Vidaro schrieb:


> Beetlejuice666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hingehen und ne Gegen-Demo aufziehen. Birkenstock tragendes Hippie Gesindel. Aber wir können das dan bei einem Fenchel Tee ausdiskutieren...
> ...


 okay, ich hab das grade erst gelesen, und dermassen lachen müssen, als ich wieder an Starcraft und den Amoklaufenden Schweden denken musste das ich fast vom stuhl gefallen wäre, sehr schöne Analogie


----------



## kenny1377 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Erinnert ein wenig an die Buchverbrennungen im Mittelalter. Die Auswirkungen sozialer Probleme derart zu verunstalten und einem modernen Medium eine Schuld zuzuweisen welche nicht erwiesen werden konnte, zeugt von geistiger Armut und Engstirnigkeit.
Das ganze verursacht bei mir nur Kopfschütteln.


----------



## Toaster80 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Jeder geht anders mit seiner Trauer um. Sich einen Sündenbock zu suchen (egal ob schuldig oder nicht) und diesen auf Teufel komm raus zu bekämpfen ist leider die billigste aller Möglichkeiten.


----------



## KEIOS (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Bei allem Mitgefühl für die Opfer - es rechtfertigt dennoch nicht deren Hetze gegen eine Minderheit.


----------



## AWYN (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

was steht da unten rechts in dem blutigen handabdruck?!: "STOP dem Amoklaufen"... ein substantiviertes verb! wen fasziniert das genauso wie mich??!... ach nein halt! das heißt ja "STOP dem Komasaufen" !!! jetzt bin ich verwirrt...


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ich glaub, ich gay hin und schnapp mir den container, bei der karnevalsveranstaltung da!


----------



## facopse (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ist hier jemand autorisch begabt und kann spätestens am 17.10.09 diese Liste ergänzen?


----------



## satchmo (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Mir scheint, dass dieses "Bündnis" nun endgültig den Schuldigen und das abschließende Feindbild gefunden hat.

 Wem diese Menschen mit diesem fehlgerichteten Fokus helfen möchten, weiß niemand.

 Eigentlich dachte ich, dass Opfer daran interessiert sind, etwas zu bewirken, das im Ergebnis mehr ist als die Summe aller immer wieder kehrenden Reflexe.

 Sorry, aber jetzt kann ich auch diese Familien, die wahrlich Schlimmes erlebten nicht mehr wirklich Ernst nehmen.

 ...und sich gewisse Analogien zum... zu verkneifen, fällt schwer. Denn diese Symbolträchtigkeit des Ganzen ist schon wirklich absolut grenzwertig. Dass dies eine Stadt genehmigt, dabei aber e-Sport-Veranstaltungen verbietet ist beschämend!


----------



## Odin333 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Früher warens Bücher, die nicht in ein gewisses Denkschema gepasst hatten, heute sind es Games.
Verbrennen geht wohl aus Sicherheits- und Umwelttechnischen Gründen nicht mehr.

Kann man die Staatsoper nicht mieten, dann könnte man nähmich dort am 17. und 18. Oktober ne Lan veranstalten. Dann würde die Veranstaltung zu ner simplen Demonstration verkommen.


----------



## bergfee (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

am besten dabei sein und jedes mal wenn ein spiel abgegeben wird im freudentaumel mit einer echten waffe in die luft schießen. es sind ja schließlich die virtuellen waffen die jemanden umbringen.


----------



## Garusho (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich würde mich persöhnlich dafür anbieten die Spiele aus dem Container zu "vernichten" XD

Wenn ich nicht in urlaub wäre würde ich hingehen und denen Mario zeigen und fragen ob das nicht auch da rein muss weil man doch die armen pilze usw. umbringt und sogar drogen konsumiert O.o


----------



## Garusho (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ich stimme bergfee zu und noch ein Plakat von der Bundeswehr was uns als Soldaten anwirbt dort aufhängen


----------



## xotoxic242 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Als ich die ersten Zeilen laß mußte ich unweigerlich an die Bücherverbrennung im 3. Reich denken.
 Normalerweise sollte man als Gamer dahin gehen und Aufklärung betreiben.Aber ob das bei Leuten die solch eine ja fast schon faschistiche Aktion ins Leben rufen überhaupt Gehör findet ist fraglich.
 Ich finde es bedenklich und traurig wie oberflächlich doch diese Schubladenmenschen sind und dem gilt es entgegenzuwirken.


----------



## satchmo (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Als ich die ersten Zeilen laß mußte ich unweigerlich an die Bücherverbrennung im 3. Reich denken.


 Die Symbolik ist die gleiche und auch die Ziele sind gleich - Zensur eines ungeliebten Mediums. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Organisatoren das nicht wussten. Ob Sie das Bild genau deshalb wählten weiß ich nicht, aber die Aktion hätte so niemals ins Leben gerufen werden dürfen.

 Wissenschaft und Politik reden nicht nach ihren Mund, also bedient man sich dieses Ereignisses. Schade!


----------



## Deathsnake (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

mal ehrlich ^^ wieviele werden da ihre Spiele abgeben? So naiv sind wir Spieler nun auch net das wir das freiwillig wegwerfen.

Der Container wird wahrscheinlich mit alten Sachen gefüllt das die sagen können das da was drin ist oder kaufen ein paar 1 Euro Games und werfen die rein. Sinnlos die Aktion


----------



## Odin333 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Deathsnake schrieb:


> mal ehrlich ^^ wieviele werden da ihre Spiele abgeben? So naiv sind wir Spieler nun auch net das wir das freiwillig wegwerfen.
> 
> Der Container wird wahrscheinlich mit alten Sachen gefüllt das die sagen können das da was drin ist oder kaufen ein paar 1 Euro Games und werfen die rein. Sinnlos die Aktion


   Wenn die Spieler so clever sind, die Spiele vorher zu verstecken, bevor die Eltern sie sich schnappen.
 Möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Idioten da freudig mitmachen.

 aber das mit dem Container macht mir Sorgen, da wird sich nachher sicher darum geprügelt.
 Die sollten einen Müllhexler nehmen.


----------



## elvIs-8 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich glaube ich lese nicht richtig. Die wollen was machen? Die Aktion erinnert ein wenig an Bücherverbrennungen. 

Da werden einige Kids jetzt aber wohl ihr Call of Duty vor Mama verstecken.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen, ich will keinem sein hobby nehmen, über die aufbewahrung von waffen sollte man hingegen schon mal nachdenken, meiner meinung nach.


Darüber wurde bereits schon das ein oder andere Mal nachgedacht und es sind auch ausreichende Gesetze dabei herausgekommen. Aber was nützen die tollsten Gesetze, wenn sich nicht daran gehalten wird und der Papa seine Beretta in der Wohnung liegen hat, anstatt sie im verschlossenen Sicherheitsschrank, getrennt von der extra verschlossenen Munition aufbewahrt.


----------



## roym899 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

omg, das is echt lächerlich. Man müsste echt mal mit nem Sims 2 hingehen denen das unter die Nase halten und dann in den Container schmeißen.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen, ich will keinem sein hobby nehmen, über die aufbewahrung von waffen sollte man hingegen schon mal nachdenken, meiner meinung nach.
> ...


 
 ich meinte auch weitergehende gedanken.
 aber ich will das an der stelle hier nicht noch mal durchdiskutieren.
 erstens gehts hier um was anderes und zweitens will ich ja auch keinen überzeugen, sonst hörts sich ja wirklich noch so an, als würde ich nur einen anderen sündenbock suchen.


----------



## Aithir (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Diese Eltern wissen wirklich nicht, was sie sich mit ihrem irrationalen Haß auf Sündenböcke antun. Statt den Tod ihrer Kinder zu akzeptieren und zu lernen damit umzugehen und einen Schlußstrich zu ziehen steigern sie sich lieber richtig rein und weigern sich loszulassen, was jeder, der jemanden verloren hat, tun sollte, unabhängig von der Todesursache.

Aber man hat ja schon nach dem Amoklauf gemerkt, daß in Winnenen nur manche darauf gewartet haben, loszuschlagen, die Kinder waren noch in einmal beerdigt, als sich dieser faschistoide Club formierte und die Politik mit Forderungen nach Verboten bombardiert wurde.

Wer Spiele verbrennt oder zerstört, ist auch bereit sich an Büchern, bildender Kunst und anderen zu vergreifen und wer sich an Büchern vergeht, würde auch nicht davor zurückzuschrecken das mit Menschen zu machen.  

Die Eltern der Opfer habe keine Sanktio-nierung wider aller Vernunft und wider allem, wofür eine Demokratie stehen sollte, zu handeln nur weil ihre Kinder Opfer eines Amokläufers wurden. Die Eltern sollten sich helfen lassen und psychologisch behandeln lassen, statt ihr Heil in der Existenz als wilder Mob zu suchen, der vernichtet, was er nicht versteht und nicht objektiv beurteilen möchte, weil er meint einen guten Grund dafür zu haben.

Spiele zu zerstören ist wie Bücher zu verbrennen und Bücher zu verbrennen ist nichts anderes als die Bereitschaft sich an Menschen zu vergehen.


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

eigentlich müsste man eine gegendemonstration organisieren!


----------



## NineEleven (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Was wird sich dadurch ändern?


----------



## Paper2k7 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

na da muss ich doch glatt mal schaun,ob ich moorhuhn noch im keller liegen habe^^
ich meine,was den familien dort passiert ist,ist schrecklich,keine frage. aber deren forderungen sind ein witz und errinnern stark an handlungen im 3. reich. sorry liebe eltern,aber so geht es mal garnicht! spiele töten keine menschen und sie können auch in keinster weise das töten von menschen lernbar machen! das ist lächerlich.

man sollte lieber mal darüber nachdenken,warum väter mit ihren söhnen munition kaufen gehen ,in schützenvereinen rumballern oder in ländlicherin gebieten sogar auf die jagd nach hilflosen waldbewohnern sind.

es wird mal zeit fuer eine aktion gegen blinden aktionismus von medienhassern! aufklaerung statt verdammung!
wir leben im 21. jahrhundert und nicht in einer zeit,in der hexenverbrennungen alltäglich waren.


----------



## ggallin1 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

bevor ihr hier rumredet, schreibt denen doch einfach mal ne e mail und schreibt euren standpunkt dazu, hab ich grad gemacht.....


----------



## Paper2k7 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



ggallin1 schrieb:


> bevor ihr hier rumredet, schreibt denen doch einfach mal ne e mail und schreibt euren standpunkt dazu, hab ich grad gemacht.....


 sorry,aber denkst du echt,dass man bei denen damit was erreicht? sieh dir mal die reisserische aufmachung des plakats an. ich denke,das spricht fuer sich!


----------



## Microwave (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Irgendwie komm ich mir gerade vor wie in einem schlechten Film.. es ist alles so überspitzt und ironisch das kann garnicht wahr sein...




> ich glaub, ich gay hin und schnapp mir den container, bei der karnevalsveranstaltung da!


 
 So kann man sich auch outen


----------



## cHarLiE-manSOn (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Spitze, da hat die Panikmache in den Medien und in der Politik ja schöne Früchte getragen. Aber was erwarten die bitte? Sollen die Spieler selbst ihre "Killerspiele vorbeibringen und wegwerfen? Immerhin glaube ich nicht, dass die Eltern von einem 18jährigen (oder noch älternen)  sich an dessen Spielen vergreifen. Und diese Altersgruppe sollte ja die einzige sein, die solche Spiele besitzt...


----------



## WarStorm (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Werden Eltern ihren Kindern durch ein solch "höchstaussagekräftiges" Poster die Spiele wegnehmen und sich danach gut fühlen, weil ihr Kind nun kein "Amokläufer" mehr werden kann? 
 Nun mal ehrlich, ich glaub da wird nicht viel in den Container fliegen. Man sollte höchstens seinen Hausmüll dort entsorgen und sich dann um wichtige Dinge kümmern.


----------



## Odin333 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



cHarLiE-manSOn schrieb:


> Spitze, da hat die Panikmache in den Medien und in der Politik ja schöne Früchte getragen. Aber was erwarten die bitte? Sollen die Spieler selbst ihre "Killerspiele vorbeibringen und wegwerfen? Immerhin glaube ich nicht, dass die Eltern von einem 18jährigen (oder noch älternen)  sich an dessen Spielen vergreifen. Und diese Altersgruppe sollte ja die einzige sein, die solche Spiele besitzt...


 Das wär doch eine Idee, die Polizei darum bitten, Alterskontrollen vor dem Kontainer durchzuführen. Ich wette, dann bleibt das ding leer, weil sich niemand von den Eltern traut die eigene Fahrlässigkeit zuzugeben.


----------



## Athrun (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Mich würd ja mal interessieren ob die nur Computerspiele nehmen oder ob auch Brett- und Kartenspiele abgegeben werden können .

 Aber mal im Ernst, diese Aktion ist so sinnlos wie damals die Polizeiüberwachungen von Elvis Konzerten in den USA. Anstatt sich mit dem "neuen Medium" Computerspiele zu beschäftigen wird ziellos drauf losgeschlagen. Das Motiv ist denke ich durchaus begrüßenswert aber die Methoden absolut unpassend. Wie heißt es so schön: the path to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## Hunter93 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

irgendie gehts meiner meinung nach nich mehr dümmer und armseeliger.

das is ja beinah wie im dritten reich als bücher von erich kästner und konsorten eingesammelt und verbrannt wurden...

diesen verblendeten vollidioten sollte man mal wirklich die augen öffnen anstatt ihnen zu erlauben unbehelligt volksverhetzung geg n GAMER zu betreiben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kamelle (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn man sich mal auf der Onlinerepräsentanz dieses Aktionsbündnisses umsieht, stößt man auf folgendes:"Der Internetauftritt ging am Mittwoch, 1. April 2009 online."
Also doch nur ein Aprilscherz?


----------



## Bestia1 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

bin der gleichen Meinung wie Hunter93. ich bin der Meinung man sollte die alle in die Container werfen und dann im Meer versenken. diese leute hab keinen plan von der Materie. ich sehe das schon kommen das wir Gamer noch verfolgt werden und um unser leben rennen müssen, nur weil irgendwelche schwachmaten nicht bis 3 zählen können und nur grütze im Hirn haben. aber bei denen trifft er spruch: "die intelligenz ist ausgerottet, es leben nur noch die idioten."


----------



## Pyri (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich komme aus Österreich. Ist es üblich in Deutschland die Müllabfuhr als "Sammlung" zu beschönigen? Bitte um Aufklärung!


----------



## Flo66R6 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Das ist dass, was ich denen gerade per Email zum Thema geschrieben habe:






> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich habe gerade von Ihrer Aktion am 17. Oktober in Stuttgart gelesen. Ihre Organisation wird dort eine Sammlung von "Killerspielen" durchführen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadowskin (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Ich stimme Flo66R6  100%. Spiele auch schon seit ca. 1986 und bin auch der Meinung das man mal eher im Umfeld und in der Gesellschaft anfangen sollte. Naja kann mich noch gut an die Zeiten erinnern als es noch nicht selbstverständlich war einen Pc zu haben, da hat man dann das Fernsehen für eventuelle Gewaltätigkeiten herangezogen.


Zu der Aktion an sich kann ich nur sagen und bitte entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise :

Was für ein kranker Scheiss....


----------



## Joe_2000 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Was passiertn mit den Spielen? Verscherbeln die die dann bei ebay oder bieten einen Online-Store an oder ist großer Verkaufstag übernächsten Samstag?  :-o 
 Man könnte sich auch daneben stellen und gute Spiele noch fürn kleinen Betrag vorm Container retten...würden sicherlich einige mit sich machen lassen.


----------



## patsche (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Sehr sehr guter Brief Flo, respekt.


----------



## LevArris1 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Der Amokläufer von Winnenden wurde durch die Mitmenschen in Winnenden zum krassen Aussenseiter.
 Ich verstehe jetzt auch warum !!! 
 So wie die dort drauf sind ist es kein Wunder.

 Es kann jetzt nicht sein, das die solche Aktionen machen dürfen. Das ist ganz klar eine Hetzkampagne gegen Spieler.
 Wenn man auf so eine Weise auf Ausländer  los gehen würde, würde man eingesperrt werden.

 Ich frage mich wie lange wir so eine Schweinerei dulden müssen. Ist wohl wirklich bald so, daß man außerhalb von Spielerkreisen nicht sagen darf, das man Egoshooter spielt.
 Das ist echt traurig.


----------



## totman (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Das ist dass, was ich denen gerade per Email zum Thema geschrieben habe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eOP (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

haha was hab ich heut im radio gehört: die typen haben einige hassbriefe erhalten und haben jetzt vor ausschreitungen am samstag angst, dewegen wollen die eine securityfirma beauftragen.

 solche spinner, haben angst, dass der nächste ammoklauf auf ihrer demo losgeht muhahaha


----------



## THC-ZOIDBERG (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Ich komm auch und bedien mich dann am Container, wenn was gutes drin liegt.


----------



## Puet (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

@Flo66R6

Respekt

Gut geschrieben, das trifft es genau.

Grüße


----------



## LostHero (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Das Plakat hat was xD. Ham sich ja richtig Mühe gegeben, die L durch Pistolen zu ersetzen... 

Kann mich dem Brief von Flo66R6 nur anschliessen, jedoch wird dieser Brief genau so viel (oder eher wenig) bewirken, wie die von dem "Aktionsbündnis" angestrebten Aktionen.


----------



## German_Ripper (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Was für ein Schwachsinn. Schieben ihre eigene Verantwortung, darauf zu achten was ihre Kinder treiben, von sich und suchen wie die dummen Politiker den Auslöser für Amokläufe in Killerspielen. Ich kann es nicht mehr hören... Ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn an dem Tag Menschen das erste mal in ihrem Leben im Müll kramen und die weggeworfenen Games wieder rausholen ^^


----------



## DarthDevil (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

hätte ich nen laptop und würd in der gegend wohnen würd ich mich da einfach demonstrativ hinhocken die lautstärke hochdrehen und crysis, cs far cry, cod etc. zocken...


----------



## Calyptratus (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



German_Ripper schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn. Schieben ihre eigene Verantwortung, darauf zu achten was ihre Kinder treiben, von sich und suchen wie die dummen Politiker den Auslöser für Amokläufe in Killerspielen.


 Hey - das sind die Eltern, deren Kinder ermordet wurden.
 Was haben die denn falsch gemacht?


----------



## Neudi (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Wenn da wirklich jemand was reinwirft kann man günstig an Spiele kommen.
Kann einem ja niemand verbieten im "Müll" zu wühlen (für die Leute ist es halt Müll)
BTW: Ein spontaner Gedanke als ich die Überschrift las war "Bücherverbrennung". 
Braucht man wohl nicht mehr zu zu sagen.


----------



## Boesor (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



eOP schrieb:


> haha was hab ich heut im radio gehört: die typen haben einige hassbriefe erhalten und haben jetzt vor ausschreitungen am samstag angst, dewegen wollen die eine securityfirma beauftragen.
> 
> solche spinner, haben angst, dass der nächste ammoklauf auf ihrer demo losgeht muhahaha


 
 gamer fangen also an dort Hassbriefe hinzuschreiben, die offenbar als bedrohung aufgefasst werden können.
 Das findest du witzig.
 Ich frage mich da, was das wohl über die Reife einiger Spieler aussagt und wie das wohl in der Öffentlichkeit ankommt. Aber soweit denkst du leider nicht.


----------



## Boesor (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Neudi schrieb:


> Wenn da wirklich jemand was reinwirft kann man günstig an Spiele kommen.
> Kann einem ja niemand verbieten im "Müll" zu wühlen (für die Leute ist es halt Müll)


 
 ich bin mal so nett und weise dich daraufhin, dass die dir das sehr wohl verbieten können.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

das schreibt die auslands-(branchen-) presse:



> "This is simply depressing. The pathetic treatment of videogames in
> Germany has already jumped the shark several times, with the German
> authorities aping their intolerant forefathers and banning anything
> they don't like in the name of social justice. Now things have somehow
> ...


 


> Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf Winnenden, or Action Alliance (loosely translated), has setup the event for this Saturday, October 17
> in front of the Stuttgart State Opera. One game tosser will win a
> signed jersey from the German national soccer team. No word on what
> will be done with the “donated” games, but presumably they will be
> ...


 
gamepolitics / destructoid 

 edit:

 die merkwürdige formatierung war übrigens nicht meine idee...


----------



## xotoxic242 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Boesor schrieb:


> eOP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > haha was hab ich heut im radio gehört: die typen haben einige hassbriefe erhalten und haben jetzt vor ausschreitungen am samstag angst, dewegen wollen die eine securityfirma beauftragen.
> ...


  Da hast Du Recht.
  Hassbriefe dorthin zu schreiben ist doch Öl ins Feuer bei denen.
  Vielmehr wäre es wichtig wenn diese Leute durch uns Gamer eine sachliche Aufklärung per Mail erhalten.
  Ich habe das bereits über ein Paintball-Forum ebenfalls schon durch und das ist bei weitem viel ernster aufgenommen worden als irgendwelches geflame.Das ist fda vollkommen fehl am Platze und heizt die Sache nur noch mehr an.


----------



## borg1971 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Ich habe mir überlegt, ob ich meine "Killersimulationen" dort hintragen würde - hmmm, nie und nimmer. Hassbriefe bringen uns PC-Spieler aber leider nur in die Ecke, in die uns alle treiben wollen. Hier habe ich einen sehr guten Leserbrief gefunden, der es Wert ist, gelesen zu werden: http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/stz/page/detail.php/2240620/sz_article_kommentare?nocache=&order=desc

 Wenn wir alle SO argumentieren würden, wären wir nicht immer der Auslöser für die breite Masse!

 Schönen Abend an alle...

 ... ich sortiere jetzt doch spasseshalber mal meine Spiele aus, in der das Töten von Menschen simuliert wird. Habe gar keine ... ich töte nur Polygone.


----------



## gamerschwein (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Mein Mitgefühl gilt den Familien der Opfer, die von diesem schreckliche Einschnitt in das eigene Leben anscheinend nicht nur von ihren Geliebten entrissen wurden sondern auch um den Verstand gebracht worden sind. Nachvollziehbar und traurig, ich wünsche all denen die sich an der Organisation dieses faschistisch anmutenden Vorgangs beteiligen baldige Einsicht.


----------



## cHarLiE-manSOn (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Heftig heftig. Wenn ich mir den post von Bonkic anschaue, kommt mir echt di Galle hoch. Ist schon soweit, dass wir Deutschen wegen der Ignoranz und Intoleranz weniger "Kernies" zum Gespött im Ausland werden? Wobei der Vergleich mit unseren "Vorfahren" an sich nicht mal hinkt. Es ist einfach nur traurig.
Warum wird denn keine vernünftige Altmüllsammlung organisiert? Zum Beispiel könnte man ja die Schützenvereine aufrufen, ihre Waffen abzugeben. Ich erinnere mich da, dass es da die eine oder andere Tragödie gab, in der die verwendeten Waffen genau dort herkamen.
Aber wahrscheinlich ist es so einfacher. 
Ich hab ja ein bisschen die Vermutung, dass die Aktion zum Teil von den Eltern der Klassen- und Schulkameraden des Amokläufers unterstützt wird (also von den Eltern derer, die ihn ins soziale Abseits gedrängt haben), um das eigene Gewissen zu besänftigen.


----------



## patsche (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Boesor schrieb:


> Neudi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn da wirklich jemand was reinwirft kann man günstig an Spiele kommen.
> ...


   Vielmehr würde es micht nicht wundern wenn man etweigige Spiele bei Ebay (im Ausland) wiederfindet!


----------



## Hendrixe (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Genau, wie die Geschichte ja schon gezeigt hat, waren ja auch die Bücherverbrennungen sehr beliebt und erfolgreich... gab's da nicht auch mal so ein Aktionsbündnis früher?


----------



## UthaSnake (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

oh man....

Die Gedanken dieser Familien kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen - aber trotzdem! 
Wann bekommen WIR gamer unsere Chance uns zu wehren?

Naja hauptsache die Familien können dorthin gehen und die games wegwerfen und anschließend nach Hause fahren und sich später n horrofilm reinziehen!
Denn in Filem wie Hostel, saw ja sogar in Alarm für cobra 11 wird wohl mehr das 
"töten von menschen simuliert" als in einem spiel!

so und an meinem auffahrunfall in den lezten tagen war auch nur "racedriver grid" Schuld!!!
*kopfschüttel*


----------



## WarsKaa (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Warum fordern die nicht auch zur Bücherabgabe auf? Man denke an Krimis, Fantasy usw.. Überall wird lustig geschlachtet und gemordet und da interessiert es keinen.. oO Aber gut, haben sie wenigsten jemanden oder ein Medium, wo sie mit dem FInger drauf zeigen können.. Wäre ja zu schlimm, wenn sie niemanden mehr hätten, dann müssten sie ja die Unzulänglichkeit der Gesellschaft sehen und das es vielleicht schon zu Hause anfängt.. Naja, ich geh noch ne Runde Doom 3 spielen und freu mich auf Serious Sam HD. Bin ich nicht böse -.- So long


----------



## swatch77 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Denen sollte mal einer sagen, dass Hitler genau das gleiche mit Büchern gemacht hat.

Wohnt einer in Stuttgard und könnte das für mich übernehmen? Würd gern mal wissen wie die moralisch die Vernichtung von kreativem Kulturgut rechtfertigen.


----------



## der-jo (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



swatch77 schrieb:


> Denen sollte mal einer sagen, dass Hitler genau das gleiche mit Büchern gemacht hat.
> 
> Wohnt einer in Stuttgard und könnte das für mich übernehmen? Würd gern mal wissen wie die moralisch die Vernichtung von kreativem Kulturgut rechtfertigen.


 sogern man es hitler auch zuschreibt, die Bücherverbrennung war eine Idee der deutschen Stundenten und der Hitlerjugend. Eine direkte Weisung dazu gab es nicht. Es entstand aber sehr wohl aus dem braunen Gedankengut das Hitlers indoktrination hervorbrachte.


----------



## Schlizzer (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

JAHH !! WEG MIT DEN KILLERSPIELEN !!!

aber wehe ihr nehmt mit meine weg !


----------



## LOLRocker (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Schlizzer schrieb:


> JAHH !! WEG MIT DEN KILLERSPIELEN !!!
> 
> aber wehe ihr nehmt mit meine weg !


   Dem kann man ja nur zustimmen


----------



## Mandavar (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

"rund 2 Dutzend"?!?

Wozu ein Müllcontainer? Ein Mülleimer hätte es da wohl auch getan.

Die ganze Aktion ist lächerlich. Ich habe vollstes Verständniss, wenn man etwas gegen Amokläufer unternehmen möchte. Allerdings sind Killerspielsammlungen und anschließende rituelle Verbrennung ein wenig zu mittelalterlich. Wann kann ich denn endlich meine Nachbarin anzeigen? Ich bin sicher, die verhext mir jeden morgen den Kaffee! Da muß doch was getan werden!


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



cHarLiE-manSOn schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel könnte man ja die Schützenvereine aufrufen, ihre Waffen abzugeben. Ich erinnere mich da, dass es da die eine oder andere Tragödie gab, in der die verwendeten Waffen genau dort herkamen.
> Aber wahrscheinlich ist es so einfacher.


 Als Schütze und "Killerspielspieler" muss ich Dich aber darauf hinweisen, dass Du damit aber in exakt die gleiche Kerbe schlägst.
 Millionen Sportschützen auf der Welt betreiben ihr Hobby genauso friedfertig wie die Mehrheit der Computer- und Videospieler auch.
 Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass Verbote überhaupt keine Amokläufe verhindern werden.


----------



## larsonSAN (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

reichskristallnacht 2.0 ? hatten wir nicht schonmal sowas?


----------



## lenymo (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



larsonSAN schrieb:


> reichskristallnacht 2.0 ? hatten wir nicht schonmal sowas?


   Na übertreib mal nicht es werden ja schließlich keine Scheiben von Game-Shops eingeworfen und Spieleabteilungen in Kaufhäusern verwüstet.   
 Es wird lediglich Kindern die Chance gegeben uncoole Spiele die sie eh nicht mehr zocken zu entsorgen und einen super tollen Preis zu gewinnen (ich würde ja mal zu gerne in den Container gucken was da für Grabbeltisch-Killerspiele drin liegen).


----------



## Boesor (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



larsonSAN schrieb:


> reichskristallnacht 2.0 ? hatten wir nicht schonmal sowas?


 man man man, nicht das ich den vergleich passend finde, aber wenn überhaupt, dann Reichspogromnacht!


----------



## fak3er (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

boa ganze 24 spiele? da hab ich ja zuhause mehr?

ist mariokart eigenlich auch n killapsiel? 
immerhin gibt es da Panzer, Geister und schießen kann man auch?


----------



## fredfreak (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> cHarLiE-manSOn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zum Beispiel könnte man ja die Schützenvereine aufrufen, ihre Waffen abzugeben. Ich erinnere mich da, dass es da die eine oder andere Tragödie gab, in der die verwendeten Waffen genau dort herkamen.
> ...


 Allerdings wäre eine Forderung nach einem Verbot von Privatwaffen, zwar genausowenig unterstützenswert, jedoch wenigstens nachvollziehbar.
 Immerhin basiert die Idee des Spieleverbots ja auf der Theorie,dass gewalthaltige Spiele gewaltbereit machen würden(was ja nicht beweisbar und absoluter Humbuck ist), während ein Verbot von Privatwaffen auf der logischen Schlussfolgerung "weniger Waffen=erschwerter Zugang zu Waffen=Weniger Jugendliche haben die Chance bewaffnet ihre Schuel zu überfallen" basiert.
 Also wäre eine Aktion "Schmeißt eure Waffen Waffen weg" sinniger,als diese hier.

 Generell helfen Verbotsforderungen allerdings sehr wenig bis gar nichts und sollten nicht ständig wieder von Leuten mit wenig Ahnung propagiertt werden.


----------



## lenymo (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Boesor schrieb:


> larsonSAN schrieb:
> 
> 
> > reichskristallnacht 2.0 ? hatten wir nicht schonmal sowas?
> ...


   Wie ?!? Ist Reichskristallnacht jetzt auch so ein böses Wort wie Autobahn?


----------



## drobekc (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Ich habe vollstes verstäntnis und mittleit für die betroffenen und hinterbliebenen aber das ist der falsche weg, das ist schubladen denken und diskreminirent. wenn man doch mal geauer hinschaut sind die probleme vohrer schon da und das zocken ist eine eigene therapie um den frust abzubauen denn sonst würden sie viel ehr durchdrehen


----------



## Boesor (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



lenymo schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > larsonSAN schrieb:
> ...


   Die Frage ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? 
 das Thema in der Schule nicht behandelt? Falls nein, google hilft weiter


----------



## fredfreak (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Boesor schrieb:


> lenymo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Boesor schrieb:
> ...


 Also bei unsi n der Schule wurde öfter von der "Reichskristallnacht" als von der "Reichsprogromnacht" gesprochen...selbst mein damaliger Lehrer hat keinen Unterschied zwischen den Wörtern gemacht/erklärt.


----------



## Boesor (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



fredfreak schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > lenymo schrieb:
> ...


 Reichskristallnacht heißt und hieß die nacht u.a. bei den nazis und heute noch unter Historikern.
 Um aber durch die arg beschönigte Formulierung (Klingt ja irgendwie nach Spaß) keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen heißt es Reichspogromnacht. (Eigentlich) auch in Schulen.


----------



## dab2212 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Finde gut, dass der Focus die Meldung unter der Rubrik "Kriminalität" führt.  

 Fragt sich nur, wen die jetzt Kriminalisieren? Das Aktionsbündnis oder die Spieler?


----------



## hummel00 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Boesor schrieb:


> fredfreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Boesor schrieb:
> ...


 omg, also drücke ich jetzt schon Sympathie zum Vorgehen der Nazis aus, wenn ich den Begriff "Reichskristallnacht" verwende?! ....armes Deutschland


----------



## Boesor (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



hummel00 schrieb:


> omg, also drücke ich jetzt schon Sympathie zum Vorgehen der Nazis aus, wenn ich den Begriff "Reichskristallnacht" verwende?! ....armes Deutschland


 Nein, nur Unwissenheit und eine gewisse fehlende Empathie was dieses Thema betrifft.


----------



## XEP-624 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Inhalt des Containers um 14:30





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kR8FMLw5IR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 
 Laut Netzpolitik.org: 2 PS2 Spiele (eins davon San Andreas) 1CD und ein Gameboy Modul


 lasst es mich so ausdrücken: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Boesor schrieb:


> hummel00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > omg, also drücke ich jetzt schon Sympathie zum Vorgehen der Nazis aus, wenn ich den Begriff "Reichskristallnacht" verwende?! ....armes Deutschland
> ...


 Bitte zurück zum Thema...

 Ach neee, moment, halt, das kümmert mich ja neuderdings nicht mehr.  

 Im Übrigen bevorzuge ich selbst den Ausdruck "Reichskristallnacht", es ist schließlich klar, dass es sich dabei um ein Pogrom handelte. Der Name hat imho auch nichts Beschönigendes, weil er  gut demonstriert, wie Nazis systematisch die Sprache instrumentalisierten, um Euphemismen für ihre Verbrechen zu finden. Bekannte Beispiele hierfür sind z.B. "Sonderbehandlung", "Ausmärzen", oder aber der bekannte, zynische Spruch "Arbeit macht frei."


----------



## Boesor (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Im Übrigen bevorzuge ich selbst den Ausdruck "Reichskristallnacht", es ist schließlich klar, dass es sich dabei um ein Pogrom handelte. Der Name hat imho auch nichts Beschönigendes, weil er  gut demonstriert, wie Nazis systematisch die Sprache instrumentalisierten, um Euphemismen für ihre Verbrechen zu finden. Bekannte Beispiele hierfür sind z.B. "Sonderbehandlung", "Ausmärzen", oder aber der bekannte, zynische Spruch "Arbeit macht frei."


 hast du nicht auch was mit geschichte studiert ?
 Dann mag dir das natürlich sofort klar sein, aber ob man davon ausgehen kann, dass das jedem klar ist?


----------



## Zapfenbaer (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Boesor schrieb:


> hummel00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > omg, also drücke ich jetzt schon Sympathie zum Vorgehen der Nazis aus, wenn ich den Begriff "Reichskristallnacht" verwende?! ....armes Deutschland
> ...


 Hab' ich jetzt extra nochmal in meinem "Uralt"-Geschichtshefter nachgeschlagen ... da steht nur was von Reichskristallnacht. Entweder war mein Geschichtslehrer völlig empathielos oder "Reichskristallnacht" fällt mit unter die "Negerkußproblematik". Oder Kevinismus? Obwohl, das war was anderes, glaube ich ...


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Boesor schrieb:


> Spassbremse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Im Übrigen bevorzuge ich selbst den Ausdruck "Reichskristallnacht", es ist schließlich klar, dass es sich dabei um ein Pogrom handelte. Der Name hat imho auch nichts Beschönigendes, weil er  gut demonstriert, wie Nazis systematisch die Sprache instrumentalisierten, um Euphemismen für ihre Verbrechen zu finden. Bekannte Beispiele hierfür sind z.B. "Sonderbehandlung", "Ausmärzen", oder aber der bekannte, zynische Spruch "Arbeit macht frei."
> ...


 Ja, ich habe "auch was mit Geschichte studiert."   

 Ja, natürlich muss gerade ein Lehrer gerade bei vlt. noch unwissenden Schülern dies berücksichtigen, trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass es besser ist, die ursprünglichen, originalen Begriffe - insebesondere die der Nazis selbst - zu verwenden und diese natürlich ausführlich zu erläutern und ggf. zur Diskussion zur stellen.

 Gerade im Deutschunterricht bietet sich eine Diskussion zu "Sprache als Waffe" an.

 Ich bin übrigens auch dafür, dass mein Kampf (aber bitte eine kommentierte Ausgabe) im Unterricht gelesen wird, z.B. in der Kollegstufe, und dort ausführlich besprochen wird.


----------



## fredfreak (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Boesor schrieb:


> Spassbremse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Im Übrigen bevorzuge ich selbst den Ausdruck "Reichskristallnacht", es ist schließlich klar, dass es sich dabei um ein Pogrom handelte. Der Name hat imho auch nichts Beschönigendes, weil er  gut demonstriert, wie Nazis systematisch die Sprache instrumentalisierten, um Euphemismen für ihre Verbrechen zu finden. Bekannte Beispiele hierfür sind z.B. "Sonderbehandlung", "Ausmärzen", oder aber der bekannte, zynische Spruch "Arbeit macht frei."
> ...


  Nun..entweder man kennt beide Begriffe (Reichskristallnacht und Reichsprogromnacht) oder man kennt keinen der beiden .
  Trifft ersteres zu ist es nicht wirklich wichtig welchen Begriff man verwendet, da jedem der sich soweit mit der Materie auskennt klar ist,dass es sich bei "Kristallnacht" um einen Euphemismus handelt.
  Im zweiten Fall müsste man dem unwissenden Leser sowieso erklären worum es bei besagter Nacht ging und kann dabei noch auf die propagandistische Verwendung des Begriffes hinweisen.

  Was jetzt so schlimm an der Verwendung des Wortes "Reichskristallnacht" ist, verstehe ich  wirklich nicht.
  Und jemandem der dieses Wort benutzt fehlende Empathie zu unterstellen, halte ich für unüberlegt. 

 edit:
 @spassbremse:
 "Mein Kampf" im Unterricht zu lesen halte ich für ein wenig übertrieben:
 1.Beschäftigt man sich im Geschichtsunterricht wirklich ausreichend mit den Ideologien des Nationalsozialismuses
 2.Gibt es bessere Beispiele für die rethorisch geschickte Propaganda, und 
 3.Scheint das Buch nicht gerade interesant zu sein(abgesehen vom Autor)..ich weiß noch wie mein Geschichtslehrer immer erzählt hat,dass er das Buch kaum fertig lesen konnte, weil es teils geradezu langweilig ist.
 Also nicht gerade die beste Lektüre für den Unterricht.


----------



## LostHero (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR8FMLw5IR4

xD


----------



## KONNAITN (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hummel00 schrieb:
> ...


 Wobei der Begriff eigentlich gar keine Nazi-Erfindung ist, sondern aus dem Volksmund kommt und sich auf das viele Glas bezieht, das damals zu Bruch gegangen ist. Das ist auch der Grund warum er von Opfern kritisiert wird, weil er nämlich nur die Sachbeschädigungen beschreibt, nicht aber die Verbrechen an Menschen.

  Wir haben in der Schule jedenfalls auch Reichskristallnacht gelernt (möglicherweise ist die Unterscheidung in Deutschland auch ein größeres Thema als woanders), und es gibt auch einige, die meinen dass dieser Eigenname die Einzigartikeit dieses Ereignises besser beschreibt als Reichspogromnacht. Denn Reichspogrome gab es viele.


  @topic: Na das war ja ein Wahnsinnserfolg! Ein paar mehr hätte ich schon erwartet.


----------



## Boesor (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich muss gerade ein Lehrer gerade bei vlt. noch unwissenden Schülern dies berücksichtigen, trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass es besser ist, die ursprünglichen, originalen Begriffe - insebesondere die der Nazis selbst - zu verwenden und diese natürlich ausführlich zu erläutern und ggf. zur Diskussion zur stellen.


 So kann man es natürlich auch machen und im Unterricht sollte man das auch tun, ob das im Alltag oder im Forum sein sollte?
 Mit den von den Nazis entsprechend instrumentalisierten Begriffen sollte man da meiner Ansicht nach vorsichtig sein. 

 So, jetzt gebe ich dir recht, wir dürften das geklärt haben und können zum Container zurückkehren.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



KONNAITN schrieb:


> Wobei der Begriff eigentlich gar keine Nazi-Erfindung ist, sondern aus dem Volksmund kommt und sich auf das viele Glas bezieht, das damals zu Bruch gegangen ist. Das ist auch der Grund warum er von Opfern kritisiert wird, weil er nämlich nur die Sachbeschädigungen beschreibt, nicht aber die Verbrechen an Menschen.


 Wenn ich mich recht erinnere (ich hab' jetzt keine Lust, zu recherchieren), wurde der Begriff tatsächlich zunächst innerhalb der Bevölkerung als (Reichs)kristallnacht bezeichnet, später aber innerhalb der NSDAP selbst verwendet.

 Die "Killergameverschrottungsaktion" war anscheinend ein durchschlagender Erfolg... *rofl*


----------



## CRIM50N (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

hmmmm, würd mich echt BRENNEND interessieren wie viele spiele da jetzt drinn sind um 19:00

aber mal ernsthaft, was wollen die danach damit machen, verbrennen werden sie sie ja wohl nicht, also ab in den müll damit ?

vllt ist ja was dabei, müsste mal hingehen und fragen ob die 2 gegen 1 tauschen   

mal sehen was sie dann sagen würden


----------



## Teslatier (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Schade, aber Stuttgart ist ein bisschen sehr weit weg von Berlin. Hätte das gerne dokumentiert.


----------



## lenymo (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Boesor schrieb:


> hummel00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > omg, also drücke ich jetzt schon Sympathie zum Vorgehen der Nazis aus, wenn ich den Begriff "Reichskristallnacht" verwende?! ....armes Deutschland
> ...


   Ansichtssache ...
 Ich bin schon sehr früh mit dem Begriff Reichskristallnacht vertraut geworden durch die Erzählungen meines Großvaters. Für mich hatte der Begriff daher nie etwas "positives" und finde es völlig überflüssig die Sache aus Gründen der political correctness umzutaufen, wenn man weiß was hinter dem Begriff steht.


----------



## DeadBody666 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Naja. Bei den paar CDs hätte auch ne Alditüte gereicht!


----------



## KONNAITN (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> KONNAITN schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wobei der Begriff eigentlich gar keine Nazi-Erfindung ist, sondern aus dem Volksmund kommt und sich auf das viele Glas bezieht, das damals zu Bruch gegangen ist. Das ist auch der Grund warum er von Opfern kritisiert wird, weil er nämlich nur die Sachbeschädigungen beschreibt, nicht aber die Verbrechen an Menschen.
> ...


   Ist im Grunde ja auch nicht so wesentlich. Aber da der Begriff von den Leuten nun schon mal verwendet wurde und nebenbei auch etwas verklärendes an sich hat, wäre es kein Wunder wenn er später auch in die offizielle Partei-Diktion übernommen worden wäre.


----------



## lenymo (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



XEP-624 schrieb:


> Inhalt des Containers um 14:30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich finde es doch ein wenig verwunderlich das es dann laut der meldung hier ganze 2 Stunden später schon gut 2 dutzend Spiele gewesen sein sollen.


----------



## larsonSAN (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

ich wollte hier keine diskussion  über die reichskristallnacht als solche lostreten , sondern eher eine über die vernichtung von kulturgut....aber gut , ist ja eine diskussionsrunde hier.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



LostHero schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR8FMLw5IR4
> 
> xD


 
 Voller Erfolg würde ich sagen


----------



## travellershadow (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

hm wenn die mir die spiele bezahlen hätt ich auch so einiges weggeworfen xD


----------



## lenymo (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Einen kompletten Continer für so eine Aktion anzumieten war wohl ein wenig größenwahnsinnig .... da hätte ein Papierkorb gereicht und es wäre viel Geld gespart worden, nu müssen sie wohl noch mehr von ihrem Fan-Kram aus ihrem Online-Shop verhökern.


----------



## CRIM50N (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

hat irgendwer ne aktuelles video ? so von kurz vor ende (so zwischen 18:45 - 19:00)

ich will jetzt echt wissen wieviel da reingeworfen wurde

fänds echt geil wenns nicht mehr als 30 Spiele gewesen wären, aber warsch sinds mehr

doofes Tricko das da gestellt wurde allein deshalb schon sind welche hin denk ich 
ich hätte auch meine hülle von CS 1.6 und CSS weggeworfen (habs ja auf steam) für des trickot 

P.S.: Stimmt es das da auch GameBoy spiele drinnen waren
das wäre nämlich EECHHT peinlich


----------



## Schisshase (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

www.youtube.com/watch
  Der Schwabe schmeißt eben nichts weg was man noch brauchen könnte.


----------



## lenymo (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Was ist der Focus, der hier auch von PC Games auch noch als Quelle verwendet, wird für ein Käseblatt?

 "Bis zum frühen Nachmittag waren vor allem von Jugendlichen etwa *zwei
 Dutzend* Spiele wie das umstrittene Counter-Strike in den Müllcontainer
 geworfen worden."
Focus

 Wenn man mal auf die Uhrzeit der Focus-Meldung schaut (13:52 Uhr) und sie mal mit dem hier vorhandenen Youtube-Video von 14:30 vergleicht könnte man doch glatt auf die Idee kommen das der Focus Lügen verbreitet


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Hier wird aber auch von 2 Dutzend geredet: *Click* Der Text ist iwie geklaut(fällt mir grad so auf). Gut nur das Anfangsstück  Fragt sich nur von wem.... 
 Meldungszeit ist 15:27 Uhr


----------



## DeadBody666 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Habe grade auf n24 Nachrichten geschaut um zu sehen obs dazu ne News gab. Gabs nicht!! Nur nen winzig kleinen Ticker ganz unten! War ja ein "voller" Erfolg/Container!!!


----------



## Microwave (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

War einer von euch vor Ort?
 Wenn ja. Wie ist es denn abgelaufen?
 Wie viele Spiele waren es jetzt wirklich?


----------



## fredfreak (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



lenymo schrieb:


> Was ist der Focus, der hier auch von PC Games auch noch als Quelle verwendet, wird für ein Käseblatt?
> 
> "Bis zum frühen Nachmittag waren vor allem von Jugendlichen etwa *zwei
> Dutzend* Spiele wie das umstrittene Counter-Strike in den Müllcontainer
> ...


 hm..bei dem Video fehlt mir irgendwie ein beweiss,dass es tatsächlich der richtige Container ist...theoretisch könnte jeder Depp einen leeren Container finden, ein paar Cd's reinschmeißen und das ganze dann als gefloppte
 Anti-Killerspiel-Aktion verkaufen.
 Die ganze Machart (Blickwinkel,Kürze) wirkt stark nach nem Fake(auch wenn ich hoffe,dass das Video echt ist).


----------



## ferrari2k (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Schisshase schrieb:


> www.youtube.com/watch
> Der Schwabe schmeißt eben nichts weg was man noch brauchen könnte.


    Warum postest du jetzt nochmal das veraltete Video? Das gabs ja schon ein paarmal, es interessiert eher die aktuelle Situation


----------



## lenymo (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Agent-Smith-7 schrieb:


> Hier wird aber auch von 2 Dutzend geredet: *Click* Der Text ist iwie geklaut(fällt mir grad so auf). Gut nur das Anfangsstück    Fragt sich nur von wem....


  Haha die Umfrage auf der Seite und ich dachte nur Zocker würden
 auf die Idee kommen die Bücherverbrennung in diesem Zusammenhang zu
 erwähnen, schämt euch Welt-Redakteure   

*Was halten Sie von der Idee, Computerspiele öffentlich wegzuwerfen?*

 9%
     Eine gute Aktion, "Killerspiele" sollten verboten werden

     18%
     Die Aktion ist überzogen

     73%
     Mich erinnert das an die Bücherverbrennung der Nationalsozialisten


----------



## drobekc (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Naja, der schritt ist leicht jemand anderes die schuld für solche amokleufe zu geben den nimand will vor seiner eigenen tür kehren und sagen das man selber versagt hat lieber einer minderheit die man so oder so nicht versteht die schuld für solche verbrechen geben in dem fall sind es die gamer solcher spiele.

 1. was haben PC spiele damit zu tun das ich auf der schule gemobt werde? nix denn die spielen alle selber 

 2. was haben solche spiele damit zu tun das sich meine eltern nicht um mich kümmern? nix denn die wollen nur ihre ruhe.

 3. genau da sind die eigentlichen probleme nicht die spiele

  im internet bin ich neutral, anonym man respektiert mich und ich finde gleich gesinnte bis zu einem punkt kann ich den frust abbauen und mich entspannen. also eine art eigen therapie.


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

*kleinEdit:*
   Ein aktueller Beitrag lief schon im ZDF und viel los war dort definitiv nicht.
   Hier der Link: *Click* 

  @lenymo   
 kleinEdit2: So wie es aussieht scheinen sich alle nur an der Focus News orientiert zu haben. Schwach...


----------



## NH2 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5mSv6ROhJE


----------



## aimheld (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Wurde sicher schon 5000 mal gesagt aber: Lächerliche Aktion ! Die tollen "Killerspielgegner" wissen nicht wovon die reden und plappern nur den Müll der Politiker nach.


----------



## lenymo (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



fredfreak schrieb:


> hm..bei dem Video fehlt mir irgendwie ein beweiss,dass es tatsächlich der richtige Container ist...theoretisch könnte jeder Depp einen leeren Container finden, ein paar Cd's reinschmeißen und das ganze dann als gefloppte
> Anti-Killerspiel-Aktion verkaufen.
> Die ganze Machart (Blickwinkel,Kürze) wirkt stark nach nem Fake(auch wenn ich hoffe,dass das Video echt ist).


   Schau im Youtube-Video auf das Gebäude hintder dem Container man sieht ganz zu Beginn kurz eine Treppe, Säulen, eine Tür und ein Fenster darüber ... das kannst du mit dem Bild hier vergleichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wi... 

  Ich würde sagen das passt.


----------



## bsekranker (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



lenymo schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das passt.


 Auch das Landtagsgebäude ist kurz zu sehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Agent-Smith-7 schrieb:


> *kleinEdit:*
> Ein aktueller Beitrag lief schon im ZDF und viel los war dort definitiv nicht.
> Hier der Link: *Click*
> 
> ...


 Fürs ZDF war das ja mal ein verdammt neutraler Bericht. Unglaublich!   

 Aber die Menge war zu erwarten - wäre auch nicht mehr gewesen wenn man Schützenvereine gebeten hätte ihre Waffen weg zuwerfen


----------



## Odin333 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Wenn sie es mit nem kleinen Grillfest verbunden hätten, wären vielleicht mehr Leute gekommen.
Dann hätten sie noch so eine Aktion machen können wie: Pro abgegebenem Spiel gibts ne Bockwurst mit Brot gratis. Dann hätte ich auch noch ein paar leere Hüllen reingeworfen. 

Aber wie der Herr im ZDF-Bericht schon deutlich erklärt hat, ist das Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf Winnenden nur gegen Gewaltspiele, bei denen man nicht zwischen Realität und Virtualität unterscheiden kann - also auf gut Deutsch haben sie gegen kein Videospiel etwas.
Was ist eigentlich aus dem "Expertenkreis Winnenden" geworden? Haben sie sich umbenannt oder ist es ihnen dann doch zu blöd geworen bei soeiner Aktion mitzumachen?


----------



## patsche (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Wurde diese Video schon gepostet?

www.youtube.com/watch


 Lächerlich.


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



patsche schrieb:


> Wurde diese Video schon gepostet?
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch
> 
> ...


   Sehr unterhaltsam aber irre peinlich für das Aktionsbündnis


----------



## lenymo (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Agent-Smith-7 schrieb:


> *kleinEdit:*
> Ein aktueller Beitrag lief schon im ZDF und viel los war dort definitiv nicht.
> Hier der Link: *Click*
> 
> ...


   Lustig das die ZDF Szene wohl auch gestellt war wie der Komment über mir vermuten lässt.


----------



## Cowboy28 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Ja, ab mit den bösen Killerspielen in den Müll, auf das die Welt ein besserer Ort wird!

  Mobbing, Leistungsdruck, miese Eltern und Jugendliche die von Natur aus labil sind wird es zwar weiter geben, aber wen juckts? Hauptsache die bösen Spiele werden entsorgt!


----------



## Boesor (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Agent-Smith-7 schrieb:


> patsche schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wurde diese Video schon gepostet?
> ...


 das ist allerdings Standard für TV berichte.
 Es glaubt doch auch keiner, dass es Zufall war, dass jedesmal, wenn ein TV team vor Ort war ein Mülleimer aus der Rütli Schule geworfen wurde.


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Boesor schrieb:


> Agent-Smith-7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > patsche schrieb:
> ...


   Natürlich weiß ich, dass dies bei den TV Berichten standard ist, so leichtgläubig bin ich auch nicht, aber lustig ist die Tatsache, das selbst diese Szene nicht wirklich viel für diese Aktion eingebracht hat. Gleicht eher eine "Verzweiflungstat" nach dem Motto: Hier sind doch ein paar vernünftige Spieler (= peinlich)


----------



## NineEleven (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Naja mehr als 20 Spiele drin....also wenn ich da 
gewesen wäre, hätte ich den Container 
geplündert...


----------



## krovvy (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



NineEleven schrieb:


> Naja mehr als 20 Spiele drin....also wenn ich da
> gewesen wäre, hätte ich den Container
> geplündert...


 ich hätte dich dafür verprügelt, meine spiele!


----------



## lenymo (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Agent-Smith-7 schrieb:


> patsche schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wurde diese Video schon gepostet?
> ...


   Peinlich ... nö
 Kommt ja nicht an die breite Öffentlichkeit.
 Und auf der Seite des Aktionsbündnisses werden auch noch schön die Pressemeldungen verlinkt die die Aktion deutlich schöner reden als wie war. (Von wegen zwei Dutzend Spiele wurden entsorgt ... wenns hoch kommt wars ein halbes Dutzend und wer weiß wie viele davon die Veranstalter da selbst reingefeuert haben.) Was zählt ist das was die Medien vermelden und nicht was sich ein par Hundert Leute auf youtube ansehen.


----------



## patsche (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Stimmt, 24 Spiele sind ja auch so viel mehr als 6, merkwürdige Logik!  

 Egal was die Medien sagen, diese Aktion war für die Mülltonne, ich glaub im übriegen kaum dass sich "nur ein paar 100 Leute" für dieses Thema interessieren.


----------



## xotoxic242 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Frage mich eh warum PC Games immer über diesen sinnfreien Dreck ne "News" bringt.
???????????

Arsche lecken.Ich spiele weiter!
Und NEIN.Ich plane keinen Amoklauf.


----------



## patsche (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Frage mich eh warum PC Games immer über diesen sinnfreien Dreck ne "News" bringt.
> ???????????


 Das frage ich mich bei den sogenannten 'PC versus Konsole' News auch immer!


----------



## xotoxic242 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



patsche schrieb:


> xotoxic242 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Frage mich eh warum PC Games immer über diesen sinnfreien Dreck ne "News" bringt.
> ...


 Richtig.Zumal ja viele PC User auch ne Konsole haben.
 Dieser imaginäre "Krieg" PC gegen Konsole gibt doch schon lange nich mehr.


----------



## secondim (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Wie war das? Da gabs doch ein T-Shirt wenn man was entsorgt hat? Also ich hätte einen Packen T-Shirts mitgebracht, abgelegt und den Container geplündert.


----------



## BeXX11 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Was für idioten jeder normale mensch weis das computerspiele nixx mit dem ganzen scheiß zu tun haben. die sollten lieber die eltern die sich nicht um ihre kinder kümmern in den müllcontainer werfen !


----------



## JayDaGee (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Amüsant, bei Focus steht im Teasertext "...friedlich verlaufen" . Die haben scheinbar darauf gehofft, dass jemand Amok läuft. Schade, dass Focus diese Newsmeldung nicht bekommen hat.


----------



## lenymo (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



patsche schrieb:


> Stimmt, 24 Spiele sind ja auch so viel mehr als 6, merkwürdige Logik!


   Mal über legen ... JA 24 sind 4 mal so viele Spiele.


----------



## Andi030 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

ja das mit dem Killerspielen ist echt eine 
schade. Aber naja leider neigt der mensch zu 
Polarisierung 
heist ja auch so schön entweder ganz oder 
garnicht.
Gut nach den killerpsielen müssen alle 
Western, Kriegs dokus, Scfi (wie star wars , star 
treck usw) alle ärzte seriene und eignetlich das 
ganze Tv gesperrt werden da es ja im TV nur 
noch Anleitungen zu menschen verletzten gibt.
echt eine schade wie mensche verblöden und 
ihre Zeit für ein falschen Ziel investerien.
Man sollte sich eher bemühren die Kinder in 
der Schule zu interegieren (da habe die Amies 
die Nase weit vorn mit dem Schulsport  usw. 
obwohl das ja auch nicht mehr das ist was es 
mal war.


----------



## Worrel (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



NH2 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5mSv6ROhJE


   Lol.

  Schön, was die da so alles auf ihren Container drauf gepinselt haben. Das obligatorische "Give peace a Chance" darf natürlich nicht fehlen, das "Stop Violence" Graffiti auf Stop Schild Basis ist ja sogar ganz nett.

  Auf der einen Endseite ist dann noch Werbung für ein Abfallunternehmen: "Ein Indianer kennt keinen Müll - [Wir] verwerten alles." - also werden die "Killerspiele" gar nicht vernichtet ...?

  Daß man was gegen "Killerspiele" - was auch immer das genau sein soll - haben kann, kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, weil es bei dem, was dabei auf den Monitoren zu sehen ist, ganz objektiv betrachtet, schon diskussionswürdig ist, ob man sich damit unterhalten sollte. 
  (Ich spiele selber auch gerne Shooter wie UT, Quake, Half-Life Spiele, Painkiller, Heavy Metal FAKK 2 & Co)

  Aber mit dem Folgenden haben die ja wohl echt den Schuß nicht mehr gehört (welch passende Formulierung.    )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  Wobei ich auch nicht wirklich verstehe, wieso eine Figuren derselben Farbe sagt "Ich liebe dich" - sinnvoller wäre es doch im Sinne der Aussage des Bildes, wenn das zu einer gegnerischen Figur gesagt würde - und zwar nicht erst, nachdem schwarz das Spiel schon gewonnen hat ...    .


----------



## nf1n1ty (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Andi030 schrieb:


> ja das mit dem Killerspielen ist echt eine
> schade. Aber naja leider neigt der mensch zu
> Polarisierung
> heist ja auch so schön entweder ganz oder
> ...


 Wie wäre es denn, wenn du dich in der Schule mal in den Deutschunterricht integrierst? 

 Muss sagen, dass zwei ganze Dutzend doch schon ein gaaaanz riesiger Haufen sind. Ich schätze mal, dass hier ca. 6 Personen jeweils 4 Spiele reingeworfen haben.
 Vielleicht haben ja auch die Veranstalter für eine kleine Menge Spiele zusammengelegt...

 Ich kann mir nur leider keinen Spieler vorstellen, der freiwillig zu dieser Veranstaltung geht und dort seine Spiele als Eingeständnis für eine krankhafte Neigung in eine Tonne wirft. 
 Außer vielleicht einem MMO-Abhängigen, bei dem der Inhalt dieser Aktion aber nicht passen würde...

 Alles in Allem eine vollkommen verfehlte Methode um etwas zu bewältigen, was diese Menschen offenbar noch sehr beschäftigt und berührt (was ja auch verständlich ist).
 Man kann nur hoffen, dass auch diese Leute noch zur Besinnung kommen und zu dem Punkt gelangen, an dem man eine konstruktive und gepflegte Diskussion über dieses Thema führen kann - weg von Begriffen wie "Killerspiel" und Aktionen wie "Werft eure Tötungsspiele in eine Tonne".


----------



## HanFred (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



lenymo schrieb:


> patsche schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Stimmt, 24 Spiele sind ja auch so viel mehr als 6, merkwürdige Logik!
> ...


   ...passen aber trotzdem in eine einkaufstüte und es ist genau gleich lächerlich, wenn das alles ist, was in einen so grossen container geworfen wurde.


----------



## patsche (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



HanFred schrieb:


> lenymo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > patsche schrieb:
> ...


 Genau so sieht es aus, wenigstens einer der mitdenkt.


----------



## GrafGurKe (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

die eltern von den ammok läufern kann man in den container werfen.  

    bitte nicht  ernst nehmen, war nur ein flüchtiger  gedanke.


----------



## Boesor (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



GrafGurKe schrieb:


> die eltern von den ammok läufern kann man in den container werfen.
> 
> bitte nicht  ernst nehmen, war nur ein flüchtiger  gedanke.


 Wenn dir beim schreiben bereits auffällt das es bescheuert ist, dann schreibs doch einfach nicht.
 Die schuldzuweisungen hier gehen mindestens so schnell und reflexartig wie bei anderen mit den Killerspielen.
 Nur ein flüchtiger Gedanke.


----------



## Shadowskin (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Also das mit dem Onlineshop den die eingerichtet haben find ich ja eine absolute Unverschämtheit.

  nur als Beispiel : 

  19.90 für ein Poloshirt, das wahrscheinlich in der Herstellung keine 5 Euro kostet. Was wollen die den bitte mit dem ganzen Geld machen ?

  Den Container bezahlen... oder gabs dort zufällig beim Container Kaffee und Kuchen.

  anderes Beispiel :

  16,50 die CD. Da gehen 5 Euro für die Aktion weg.... dann noch andere Kosten na sagen wir mal nochmal 5 Euro, bleiben 6,50 die man einfach so mal einstreicht oder wie ?

  Auserdem finde ich es ja schon interessant das man das Konzert ( nenen wir das mal so ) auf den 11.September !!! gelegt hat. 

  Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das Sie einen Service beauftragt haben um diesen Shop einzurichten und zu betreiben. Dieser kostet mit sicherheit auch Geld.

  Also so leid mir das auch tut, aber das ist doch jetzt nicht von gutem Geschmack. Zumal ich auf der Seite nicht einen Hinweis darauf finden kann was mit dem Geld gemacht wird ( naja ich würde dort so nichts kaufen ).

  So schwer es auch ist, auf welche weise auch immer, einen Menschen zu verlieren, aber aus reinem Respekt sollten die Angehörigen, jene die diesen Onlineshop betreiben oder in Auftrag gegeben haben in Ihre Häuser gehen und mal ganz tief in sich reinhören. 
  Sicher klar hüpfen die nicht durch die Gegend und freuen sich über jeden Euro den Sie einnehmen, aber trotzdem sollte sowas nicht betrieben werden.

  Aktionen sind ja noch in Ordnung, aber einen Shop zu betreiben und damit auch noch ( wenn er gut läuft ) richtig Profit einzustreichen das ist ein ganz klares " NICHT OK " ( "nogo" nehm ich nicht, das ist echt bescheuert )


----------



## ichmusssagen (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Tolles Plakat. Die Pistolen, das Blut, wirklich ergreifend.
Am allerschönsten find ich aber das kleine Zeichen des Fördervereins. Zwei riesige Hände, die gaanz kleine Menschen umschließen. Wie eine Gotteshand, die nicht nur die Kleinen vor allem Übel der Welt abschirmt, sondern auch die Erzieher (zumindest, wenn man die beiden größeren Figürchen als diese verstehen kann).
Die Hand wird sicherlich auch dafür sorgen, dass die Menschchen den rechten Weg einschlagen, nach rechts oder links können sie ja eh nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

mal ganz abgesehen von der grundsätzlichen unsinnigkeit der ganzen aktion (wurde ja zur genüge erörtert), womit hat dieser verein denn eigentlich gerechnet? 
 es war doch abzusehen, dass das so enden würde - oder hatte wirklich irgendwer gemeint, dass da letztendlich ein container voll mit bösen spielen stehen würde? 
 merkwürdig.


----------



## Worrel (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Bonkic schrieb:


> mal ganz abgesehen von der grundsätzlichen unsinnigkeit der ganzen aktion (wurde ja zur genüge erörtert), womit hat dieser verein denn eigentlich gerechnet?
> es war doch abzusehen, dass das so enden würde - oder hatte wirklich irgendwer gemeint, dass da letztendlich ein container voll mit bösen spielen stehen würde?
> merkwürdig.


   Ich hätte jetzt auch eher mit einem handelsüblichen Müllcontainer wie im untenstehenden Bild gerechnet.

  Einen derart großen Container dahinzustellen, ist schon leicht größenwahnsinnig.    .


----------



## Boesor (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Bonkic schrieb:


> mal ganz abgesehen von der grundsätzlichen unsinnigkeit der ganzen aktion (wurde ja zur genüge erörtert), womit hat dieser verein denn eigentlich gerechnet?
> es war doch abzusehen, dass das so enden würde - oder hatte wirklich irgendwer gemeint, dass da letztendlich ein container voll mit bösen spielen stehen würde?
> merkwürdig.


 Da der Verein denke ich mit sehr viel Herzblut, Enthusiasmus und Idealismus an die Sache rangeht haben die schon damit gerechnet, ja.
 Weltfremd, aber immerhin (aus ihrer Sicht) haben sie es versucht.


----------



## Macbeth69 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Was mich schon wieder ankotzt ist hier die Manipulation der Medien und das verwischen von Informationen... Ich war dort und wir haben uns alle sehr angenehm miteinander unterhalten, auch wenn zu dieser Zeit vom "Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf Winnenden" nicht mehr viel übrig war (16:00 Uhr). Der Container war gerade weg und es lagen ganze vier Spiele drin. Auch wenn ich als Spieler dorthin gegangen bin, kann ich den Aktionismus der Eltern verstehen, schließlich haben sie ihre Kinder bei dem Amoklauf verloren. In die falsche Richtung ging das ganze trotzdem. Durch verbote kann man Amokläufe nunmal nicht verhindern. Drogenabhängige lassen sich von Verboten auch nicht abhalten...


----------



## Macbeth69 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Oh, übrigens war der Focus nicht vor Ort. Is aber auch egal wenn man alles von der dpa diktiert bekommt, gelle.


----------



## Boesor (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Macbeth69 schrieb:


> Oh, übrigens war der Focus nicht vor Ort. Is aber auch egal wenn man alles von der dpa diktiert bekommt, gelle.


 Denkst du denn wirklich der Focus schickt zu jeder Aktion eigene Leute hin? Darum gibt es doch Dienste wie dpa, reuters etc.


----------



## Malifurion (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

Mir passen diese Vertuschungsaktionen nicht...
Wir brauchen jemanden der Ahnung hat wie man in diesem Sinne aufräumt!
Wir brauchen JC Denton!

-.-


----------



## Macbeth69 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Boesor schrieb:


> Macbeth69 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oh, übrigens war der Focus nicht vor Ort. Is aber auch egal wenn man alles von der dpa diktiert bekommt, gelle.
> ...


 Is mir auch klar aber man sieht ja was abei herauskommt... Alle Zeitungen habe diese dpa Meldung verwendet und alle Leser denken jetzt so wars... Is eigentlich alles wie immer.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Macbeth69 schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Macbeth69 schrieb:
> ...


 ja, aber es WAR ja eben auch so - wo ist dann das problem?   

 oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass die nachrichtendienste, die ihren ruf über jahrzehnte aufgebaut haben, es sich erlauben könnten, falsch zu berichten? ^^


----------



## GSSD (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*

So ein Mist, als ob solche Spiele normale 
Menschen zu Mördern machen, dann hätten die 
Menschen früher bei PAC-MAN immer 
irgendwelche Gegenstände aufgefressen!
Ich finde eher mit diesen Spielen kann man 
Agressionen ablassen und diejenigen, die damit 
nicht klarkommen, sollen die Finger davon 
lassen!
Die Menschen töten Menschen, nicht die Spiele!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - Amoklauf Winnenden: Aktionsbündnis organisiert*



Boesor schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mal ganz abgesehen von der grundsätzlichen unsinnigkeit der ganzen aktion (wurde ja zur genüge erörtert), womit hat dieser verein denn eigentlich gerechnet?
> ...


   Warum die Leute hinter diesem Aktionsbündniss nicht so clever waren und einfach ein paar Leute von der Strasse dazu "engagierten", irgendwelche Killerspiele im Container zu versenken, verstehe ich nicht.

  Ist doch heutzutage gang und gäbe.


----------



## Steamhammer (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Maugrimm schrieb:


> So...ich muss jetzt auch mal was wichtiges vermerken: Alle hier, die hier rumschimpfen, daß man anstatt unserer Spiele lieber die Waffen in den Haushalten (legale Waffen) verbieten sollte, machen nichts, aber überhaupt nichts anderes, als die verwirrten Menschen im Aktiosbündnis! Ihr versucht, genau wie die, einer breiten Bevölkerungsgruppe (Jäger, Sportschützen, Büchsenmacher Waffenhändler und-sammler) ihr Hobby oder ihren Beruf zu verbieten! Wir Sportschützen werden nach Winnenden geradezu kriminalisiert! Grundrechte wurden per Gesetz ausgehebelt (verdachtsunabhängige Kontrollen)! Die Hexenjagd ist auch auf alle legalen Waffenbesitzer eröffnet worden, und zwar von den gleichen Leuten, die Spieleverbote fordern...Leute wir sitzen im selben Boot, versteht das endlich! Und wir Schützen spielen auch häufig sehr gerne böse Spiele...wir sind dazu auch ziemlich viele (ca. 3.000.000 in Deutschland), sind recht gut organisiert, und haben am 27.9.09 mit dafür gesorgt, daß die schlimmsten Waffen und Spielegegner aus dem Bundestag entfernt werden! Also bitte nicht mehr Waffen verteufeln, die töten nämlich nicht von alleine...besser wir halten alle zusammen und schießen weiter - real und virtuell...


 Da stimme ich dir 100% zu.    Es ist schon traurig, wie einfältig manche comments hier sind(von wegen "lasst mir ja meine geliebten Spiele aber verbietet dafür was anderes!").Einige Leute hier denken auch nicht weiter als Schober und Co.  

 MfGteamhammer


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

2 Dutzend Spiele wurden abgegeben? 2x 12 = 24 - Wow das ist ja echt viel... (Ironie)


----------



## Odin333 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Maugrimm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So...ich muss jetzt auch mal was wichtiges vermerken: Alle hier, die hier rumschimpfen, daß man anstatt unserer Spiele lieber die Waffen in den Haushalten (legale Waffen) verbieten sollte, machen nichts, aber überhaupt nichts anderes, als die verwirrten Menschen im Aktiosbündnis! Ihr versucht, genau wie die, einer breiten Bevölkerungsgruppe (Jäger, Sportschützen, Büchsenmacher Waffenhändler und-sammler) ihr Hobby oder ihren Beruf zu verbieten! Wir Sportschützen werden nach Winnenden geradezu kriminalisiert! Grundrechte wurden per Gesetz ausgehebelt (verdachtsunabhängige Kontrollen)! Die Hexenjagd ist auch auf alle legalen Waffenbesitzer eröffnet worden, und zwar von den gleichen Leuten, die Spieleverbote fordern...Leute wir sitzen im selben Boot, versteht das endlich! Und wir Schützen spielen auch häufig sehr gerne böse Spiele...wir sind dazu auch ziemlich viele (ca. 3.000.000 in Deutschland), sind recht gut organisiert, und haben am 27.9.09 mit dafür gesorgt, daß die schlimmsten Waffen und Spielegegner aus dem Bundestag entfernt werden! Also bitte nicht mehr Waffen verteufeln, die töten nämlich nicht von alleine...besser wir halten alle zusammen und schießen weiter - real und virtuell...
> ...


 Ich seh da schon einen kleinen Unterschied.
 Die Waffengesetze sind dermassen Streng und trotzdem gibt es da immernoch Lücken, die von psychisch kranken ausgenutzt werden können.
 Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass das verbieten von Sportwaffen falsch ist, dennoch gehöhren sie nicht in private Haushalte, auch wenn sie dort in einem Waffenschrank lagern sollten.
 Ein Hobbyschütze kann genauso psychisch labil sein oder werden, wie jeder andere, nur dass der Hobbyschütze eben mehr schaden anrichten kann.
 Deshalb wäre mein Vorschlag - lasst die Sportschützen auf ihrem Gelände schiessen, danach müssen sie ihre Waffen bis zum nächsten mal bei der Polizei abgeben.

 Einen Unterschied zwischen Waffen und Spielen möchte ich dann doch ziehen, ganz einfach aus dem Grund:
 Gib einem Psychisch kranken eine Waffe und es wird tote geben.
 Gib ihm ein Videospiel und nichts wird passieren.

 Ich sehe das Grundlegende Problem weder bei den Spielen, noch bei den Waffen. Selbst wenn alle Amokläufer nicht an Schusswaffen gekommen wären, hätten sie sich eben mit selbstgebastelten Bomben beholfen.

 Das Problem wird immer die Vorzeitige Erkennung der Amokläufer sein.
 Wenn Lehrer, Psychologen und Eltern die Symptome verkennen, selbst wenn der Täter selbst mit einem Leuchtenden Warnschild darauf hinweist (der Täter von Winnenden hat seine Psychose ja selbst festgestellt), dann läuft garantiert an dieser Stelle etwas falsch.


----------



## cHarLiE-manSOn (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Maugrimm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So...ich muss jetzt auch mal was wichtiges vermerken: Alle hier, die hier rumschimpfen, daß man anstatt unserer Spiele lieber die Waffen in den Haushalten (legale Waffen) verbieten sollte, machen nichts, aber überhaupt nichts anderes, als die verwirrten Menschen im Aktiosbündnis! Ihr versucht, genau wie die, einer breiten Bevölkerungsgruppe (Jäger, Sportschützen, Büchsenmacher Waffenhändler und-sammler) ihr Hobby oder ihren Beruf zu verbieten! Wir Sportschützen werden nach Winnenden geradezu kriminalisiert! Grundrechte wurden per Gesetz ausgehebelt (verdachtsunabhängige Kontrollen)! Die Hexenjagd ist auch auf alle legalen Waffenbesitzer eröffnet worden, und zwar von den gleichen Leuten, die Spieleverbote fordern...Leute wir sitzen im selben Boot, versteht das endlich! Und wir Schützen spielen auch häufig sehr gerne böse Spiele...wir sind dazu auch ziemlich viele (ca. 3.000.000 in Deutschland), sind recht gut organisiert, und haben am 27.9.09 mit dafür gesorgt, daß die schlimmsten Waffen und Spielegegner aus dem Bundestag entfernt werden! Also bitte nicht mehr Waffen verteufeln, die töten nämlich nicht von alleine...besser wir halten alle zusammen und schießen weiter - real und virtuell...
> ...


   Sicher sind Besizer von legalen Waffen mittlerweile genau so im Kreuzfeuer wie die bösen Killerspieler, aber der eine oder andere Sportschütze etc. ist seiner Pflicht, seine Waffen gescheit wegzuschließen, ja auch nicht nachgekommen, oder zumindest nicht richtig. (Genauso sind aber sicher auch diverse Eltern daran schuld, dass der 14jährige Sohnemann Doom3 spielt) Fakt ist aber, das Waffen einfach viel besser und in erster Linie zum Töten geeignet sind als bspw. 'ne DVD mir CSS drauf. Nichtsdestotrotz sind weitere Verbote ALLER Art nicht wirklich erstrebenswert und führen zu nichts.
  Und zu Herrn Schober, oder besser zu seiner Aussage "Wenn ich mit dieser Aktion auch nur einen Amoklauf verhindern kann...", bleibt auch nur zu sagen: Der nächste Amoklauf wird kommen, und da können noch so viele Spiele, Waffen, Werkzeuge oder sonst was verboten oder entsorgt werden! So hart das jetzt klingen mag, denke ich doch dass es so kommen wird. Früher oder später.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Also meiner Ansicht nach ist es auch ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob man hier von Sportwaffen (Meiner Meinung nach maximal Luftgewehre) oder von halbautomatischen Waffen spricht. Bei allem Respekt für euer Hobby, aber warum braucht ihr ein Werkzeug, dass nur dazu dient Menschen zu verletzen oder zu töten, daheim? Warum muss man damit schießen? Versteh ich nun wirklich nicht.  Bevor was anderes kommt: Ich habe selbst mal mit einer Waffe geschossen (6 Schuss Revolver) und nach einem Schuss auf eine Zielscheibe wollte ich das Ding nur wieder loswerden. Solche Geräte gehören eigentlich überhaupt nicht in die Hände von Menschen, da sich das aber nicht umgehen lässt, dann bitte nur in ausgebildete Hände, deren Haupanliegen es ist, diese Waffen erst gar nicht einzusetzen und wenn dann nur im Notfall. Ja auch Jäger zähle ich dazu.


 Zum Thema nochmal: Das Video mit der gestellten Szene sollte eigentlich alles sagen. Schade, dass man auf deren Seite keine Kommentare abgeben kann. Wobei ich das auch wieder verstehen kann, denn die Funktion würde sonst mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach nur missbraucht. Leider sind die meisten "Killerspiel"spieler selten zu vernünftigen Aussagen fähig. naja... watt soll's


----------



## patsche (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Entschuldigung Freunde, aber der Vergleich 'Videospiele' <-> 'Schusswaffen' ist ja wohl mehr als fragwürdig!


----------



## Maugrimm (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Also meiner Ansicht nach ist es auch ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob man hier von Sportwaffen (Meiner Meinung nach maximal Luftgewehre) oder von halbautomatischen Waffen spricht. Bei allem Respekt für euer Hobby, aber warum braucht ihr ein Werkzeug, dass nur dazu dient Menschen zu verletzen oder zu töten, daheim? Warum muss man damit schießen? Versteh ich nun wirklich nicht. Bevor was anderes kommt: Ich habe selbst mal mit einer Waffe geschossen (6 Schuss Revolver) und nach einem Schuss auf eine Zielscheibe wollte ich das Ding nur wieder loswerden. Solche Geräte gehören eigentlich überhaupt nicht in die Hände von Menschen, da sich das aber nicht umgehen lässt, dann bitte nur in ausgebildete Hände, deren Haupanliegen es ist, diese Waffen erst gar nicht einzusetzen und wenn dann nur im Notfall. Ja auch Jäger zähle ich dazu.


   Du magst keine Waffen - Dein gutes Recht, für Dich ist das Teufelszeug - von mir aus...aber lass doch bitte andere Menschen machen, was sie wollen, Das was Du schreibst ist in der Tat respektlos! Wir Schützen sehen unsere Waffen nicht als Mordinstrumente, sondern als Sportgeräte! 

 Du fragst "wozu braucht man das?" Dann sag mir mal, wozu ein Briefmarkensammler 40.000 abgestempelte Briefmarken braucht...

 Warum zu Hause? Würdest Du es sicherer finden, wenn auf einem Schießstand weit außerhalb in einem Wald (so ist es meistens...) ca. 4000-10000 Waffen gelagert sind? Abgesehen von den Kosten für die Rund um die Uhr-Bewachung und den Fahrtkosten wäre das eine Einladungskarte für Kriminelle...zu Hause, weit verstreut und anonym ist sicherer!

 Du hast selber geschossen...entweder hast nicht getroffen, oder Dir Dein Handgelenk wehgetan, da hast Du Dich geärgert und es gelassen...aber nur weil es Dir keinen Spaß gemacht hat, muss das doch nicht auf andere zutreffen! 

 Alle Sportschützen und Jäger werden penibelst geprüft, ein Makel im Führungszeugnis, und man kann es vergessen (ich kenn einen, dem wurden alle WBKs und Waffen entzogen, weil er betrunken Auto gefahren ist...) 
 Sie werden natürlich auch gut ausgebildet, das gehört dazu! Wenn einer von ihnen die bestehenden strengen Gesetze nicht befolgt, heißt das aber nicht, das alle unzuverlässig sind!

 Also sei bitte etwas weniger objektiv und toleranter!


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Denen ist wirklich gar nichts mehr peinlich ^^ : www.game7.de/pc/3499-killerspiele/news/n09aij4029-spielevernichtung-grosse-farce-.php


----------



## Boesor (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Denen ist wirklich gar nichts mehr peinlich ^^ : www.game7.de/pc/3499-killerspiele/news/n09aij4029-spielevernichtung-grosse-farce-.php


 Ich wiederhole es gerne nochmal, dass für einen bericht zur verdeutlichung derartige Szenen gestellt werden ist absolut normal.

 Lebt die Gamerszene wirklich so sehr abgeschnitten von der Welt, oder wie soll ich mir diese Aufregung erklären?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Denen ist wirklich gar nichts mehr peinlich ^^ : www.game7.de/pc/3499-killerspiele/news/n09aij4029-spielevernichtung-grosse-farce-.php
> ...


 ich warte ja noch auf nen bericht zb von frontal21, wo dann die "einsichtigen" gamer beim wegwerfen der spiele geflimt und danach interviewt werden - natürlich mit verpixeltem gesicht und verfremdeter stimme...  


 die trauer der eltern in allen ehren, aber die sollten anstelle einer pauschalen verteuflung von vermeintlich starken einflussfaktoren lieber sinnvollere dinge tun wie zB aufklärung der eltern über moderne medien, diskussionsabende oder so was mit schülern zum thema mobbing & co usw. ...


----------



## harndrang (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Vollkommen Sinnfrei


----------



## dArKClaw89 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Was oO zwei duzend... das is ja der Wahnsinn xD

"Es geht nicht um die masse, sondern um die Symbolik" ... hätt ich bei den Zahlen auch gesagt xDD


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Maugrimm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So...ich muss jetzt auch mal was wichtiges vermerken: Alle hier, die hier rumschimpfen, daß man anstatt unserer Spiele lieber die Waffen in den Haushalten (legale Waffen) verbieten sollte, machen nichts, aber überhaupt nichts anderes, als die verwirrten Menschen im Aktiosbündnis! Ihr versucht, genau wie die, einer breiten Bevölkerungsgruppe (Jäger, Sportschützen, Büchsenmacher Waffenhändler und-sammler) ihr Hobby oder ihren Beruf zu verbieten!


 
  da ich mich unter anderem angesprochen fühle, sag ich mal was dazu:
  das ist schlicht und ergreifend blödsinn!
  ich will keinem sein hobby verbieten lassen. 
  ich bin ja nicht gegen das schiessen an sich, sondern gegen das vorhalten von (scharfen) waffen in privathaushalten [- mit denen man dort ja ohnehin nichts anstellen darf /aber das nur am rande)]. 
  soll doch jeder in seinen schützenverein oder was auch immer gehen, mir doch egal.
  aber das haben wir schon x-mal durchgekaut; wer mich auf die stufe von potentiellen "killerspieleverbietern" stellt, der liegt einfach falsch. 

  was nun die hobbyjägerei angeht: diesbezüglich muss man vielleicht mal überlegen, dass das töten von tieren rein zum spass (falls es überhaupt noch gibt) überhaupt kein hobby sein kann oder darf.


----------



## der-jo (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Maugrimm schrieb:


> Uhr-Bewachung und den Fahrtkosten wäre das eine Einladungskarte für Kriminelle...zu Hause, weit verstreut und anonym ist sicherer!


 
  Muha saudummes Argument, mal ehrlich. Das fällt doch auch dir auf, oder? Täglich lese ich von überfällen auf zentrale Waffenlager (polizei,bundeswehr etc). Quasi andauernd.
  Aber Wohnunseinbrüche hab ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht mitbekommen   



> Alle Sportschützen und Jäger werden penibelst geprüft, ein Makel im Führungszeugnis, und man kann es vergessen (ich kenn einen, dem wurden alle WBKs und Waffen entzogen, weil er betrunken Auto gefahren ist...)


 
  Ok, das ist jetzt der Gipfel der Dämlichkeit.

  Er fährt betrunken, also unkontrolliert Auto, obwohl er weis das es gefährlich und verboten ist.
  Der Mann braucht natürlich eine Waffe, falls er mal wieder rotzvoll ist und was dummes tun will. OMG nix gegen Schützen, aber das sind echt saudumme Argumente sry. 

 hoffe du hast dir die eben erst ausgedacht. denn wenn das die stehenden Argumente der Sportschützen sind, dann gut Nacht. Dann sollte man euch aber auch nen Helm aufsetzen und ne Warnleuchte anbringen.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

um mal zurück zum thema zu kommen:



> "Alle, wir vom Bündnis und die Gamer, haben doch ein gemeinsames Ziel:
> dass kein Amoklauf in Deutschland mehr stattfindet." sagte Vorstand
> Hardy Schober. Ein Sprecher des Fördervereins des AAW: "Wir wollen,
> dass* miteinander geredet* wird und ein Zeichen setzen, dass *Killerspiele
> ...


 
_aaw

_das kann man eigentlich nur unterstützen.   

 stellt sich nur die frage, ob eine solche aktion dem dialog förderlich ist.


----------



## KONNAITN (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> um mal zurück zum thema zu kommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Gegen ihr Anliegen habe ich natürlich auch nichts, aber schon allein diese immer wiederkehrende, unsägliche Pauschalisierung "Killerspiel", die nun wirklich kein Spieler mehr hören kann, und auch Formulierungen wie auf ihrer Website "Verbot von Killerspielen die dazu dienen Menschen zu ermorden." sind einfach überhaupt nicht dialogfördernd. Da klingt der Aufruf miteinander zu reden für mich eher nach "Reden wir darüber wie wir unsere Ziele umsetzen können."

  Sinnvoller als diese Container-Aktion hätte ich es gefunden, wenn sie z.B. Kinder und Jugendliche auf eigene Faust als Testkäufer (für Spiele und Filme) in diverse Elektronikgeschäfte geschickt hätten und die Ergebnisse dann medienwirksam veröffentlicht hätten. Also irgendetwas, das aufzeigt wie Jugendliche an Medien kommen, die sie ohnehin auch jetzt schon nicht kaufen dürften.


----------



## HanFred (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



KONNAITN schrieb:


> Sinnvoller als diese Container-Aktion hätte ich es gefunden, wenn sie z.B. Kinder und Jugendliche auf eigene Faust als Testkäufer (für Spiele und Filme) in diverse Elektronikgeschäfte geschickt hätten und die Ergebnisse dann medienwirksam veröffentlicht hätten. Also irgendetwas, das aufzeigt wie Jugendliche an Medien kommen, die sie ohnehin auch jetzt schon nicht kaufen dürften.


   es geht dabei zwar nicht um spiele, aber so macht man das: http://tt.bernerzeitung.ch/reg... 
 hier in der schweiz würde bezüglich games wohl noch die rechtliche grundlage fehlen, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. aber das prinzip ist doch einfach und effektiv. und die konsequenzen sind eng ans fehlverhalten gebunden.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



KONNAITN schrieb:


> Testkäufer (für Spiele und Filme


 
 +alk.

 jupp, ist mir auch ein rätsel, weshalb man sich auf politikerseite so standhaft gegen testkäufe wehrt.
 verdeutlicht halt mal wieder, wie ernst man es mit dem jugendschutz dann doch meint.

 rechtlich liesse sich das irgendwie regeln, da bin ich sicher.


----------



## KONNAITN (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



HanFred schrieb:


> KONNAITN schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sinnvoller als diese Container-Aktion hätte ich es gefunden, wenn sie z.B. Kinder und Jugendliche auf eigene Faust als Testkäufer (für Spiele und Filme) in diverse Elektronikgeschäfte geschickt hätten und die Ergebnisse dann medienwirksam veröffentlicht hätten. Also irgendetwas, das aufzeigt wie Jugendliche an Medien kommen, die sie ohnehin auch jetzt schon nicht kaufen dürften.
> ...


   Das finde ich ne super Idee. Gerade weil man sich ja offenbar so schwer tut angemessene Geldbußen festzusetzen.




Bonkic schrieb:


> +alk.


   Auch wenn sich das Aktionsbündnis dafür wohl nicht zuständig fühlt, wäre das sicher eine sinnvolle Ergänzung. 
  Vor allem weil man ohnehin das Gefühl hat, dass sie sich zu sehr auf ein einzelnes Thema als Quell allen Übels versteifen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Maugrimm schrieb:


> RoTTeN1234 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also meiner Ansicht nach ist es auch ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob man hier von Sportwaffen (Meiner Meinung nach maximal Luftgewehre) oder von halbautomatischen Waffen spricht. Bei allem Respekt für euer Hobby, aber warum braucht ihr ein Werkzeug, dass nur dazu dient Menschen zu verletzen oder zu töten, daheim? Warum muss man damit schießen? Versteh ich nun wirklich nicht. Bevor was anderes kommt: Ich habe selbst mal mit einer Waffe geschossen (6 Schuss Revolver) und nach einem Schuss auf eine Zielscheibe wollte ich das Ding nur wieder loswerden. Solche Geräte gehören eigentlich überhaupt nicht in die Hände von Menschen, da sich das aber nicht umgehen lässt, dann bitte nur in ausgebildete Hände, deren Haupanliegen es ist, diese Waffen erst gar nicht einzusetzen und wenn dann nur im Notfall. Ja auch Jäger zähle ich dazu.
> ...


 
 Du stimmst mir aber doch hoffentlich zu, dass Briefmarken (oder Computerspiele) ein wesentlich ungefährlicheres Hobby darstellen als Schusswaffen? Wenn es zuhause gelagert werden soll, dann aber mit unangekündigten Kontrollen und/oder auch getrennter Munitionslagerung. Ich sage auch nicht, dass ALLE Sportschützen unzuverlässig sind. Ich halte das Risiko bei Schusswaffen daheim (abgesehen von vllt historischen Waffen zu Ausstellungszwecken) einfach zu groß. Wenn man sich darauf einigen kann, dass man zum Beispiel Munition für Sportschützen woanders lagert, als daheim, wäre das schon ein Vorteil. 

 Zu dem, wie ich auch sagen muss gut versteckten Versuch eines persönlichen Angriffs ^^ Wegen dem Schießen du weißt schon: Ja ich habe mir am Handgelenk wehgetan, war aber nicht weiter schlimm. War einfach auf den Rückstoß nicht gefasst. Und doch ich habe getroffen. Und nein ich habe mich nicht geärgert, sondern bin damals erschrocken wie "toll" das Gefühl war. Nein das brauch ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## Steamhammer (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



der-jo schrieb:


> Maugrimm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Uhr-Bewachung und den Fahrtkosten wäre das eine Einladungskarte für Kriminelle...zu Hause, weit verstreut und anonym ist sicherer!
> ...


 Zu Aufbewahrung bei BW und Polizei:Erstens liest man davon nicht viel, weils nicht an die grosse Glocke gehängt wird wenn mal was wegkommt - was leider auch so schon oft genug passiert - http://www.hohenlohe-ungefiltert.de/?p=2846 oder hier http://www.euregio-aktuell.eu/archives/8182-Eschweiler-Dreister-Einbruch-ins-Polizeigebaeude-Dienstwaffen-gestohlen.html nur mal die jüngsten ergoogelten treffer....  Schützenhäuser wurden und werden auch weiterhin überfallen und ausgeräumt und alle sollten froh sein , dass dort nur die 2te Wahl(also die alten Vereinsplempen gelagert werden) und nicht hochwertige und teure SLB´s. http://www.kn-online.de/schleswig_holstein/aus_dem_land/108342-Einbruch-in-Gettorfer-Schuetzenheim-40-Sportwaffen-gestohlen.html .
 Zweitens sind die grossen Waffenlager bei Bund und Polizei durchgehend bewacht(damit sollte das Thema gegessen sein)   

 Nun mal zum Thema Zuverlässigkeit und Drunkenheitsfahrt: Da stimme ich dir zu - Dämlich! Ich denke aber mal, er wollte damit nur sagen,dass selbst ein "kleinerer" Delikt der nix mit Waffen zu tun hat auch ganz schnell zum verlust derselben führt. Was auch ein Grund dafür ist,das Legalwaffenbesitzer zu 99,9% eine weisse Weste haben und ganz lieb sind  http://www.visier.de/1632a.html ....

 So, und nun habt euch lieb


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Steamhammer schrieb:


> dass Legalwaffenbesitzer zu 99,9% eine weisse Weste haben und ganz lieb sind


 
 bestreitet vermutlich auch keiner.
 allerdings sind das auch nur menschen, die hin und wieder mal was vergessen können oder die waffe dann eben doch mal nicht so 100%ig vorschriftsgemäss lagern.


----------



## gamerschwein (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> Steamhammer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dass Legalwaffenbesitzer zu 99,9% eine weisse Weste haben und ganz lieb sind
> ...


   Killerspielespieler sind auch nur zu 99,9% ganz friedliche Menschen, die hin und wieder auch mal an psychischen Krankheiten leiden und dann Leute töten. Einfach so. 100% Sicherheit zu verlangen ist Schwachsinn. 

 Schusswaffen sind nicht gefährlich, die die damit vorsätzlich anderen Schaden zufügen sind es. Dass eine 100% Sicherheit gegen Missbrauch oder Diebstahl nicht existieren kann versteht sich von selbst, aber wegen ein paar Toter im Jahr die Freiheit von Millionen einzuschränken rechnet sich einfach nicht. Mag fatalistisch klingen, wenn man aber mal an Alkohol, Zigaretten, etc. denkt relativiert sich das ganze.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



gamerschwein schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Steamhammer schrieb:
> ...


 
 schön nur dummerweise hat das so gar nix mit dem zu tun, was ich geschrieben hatte.


----------



## gamerschwein (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> gamerschwein schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Killerspielespieler sind auch nur zu 99,9% ganz friedliche Menschen, die hin und wieder auch mal an psychischen Krankheiten leiden und dann Leute töten. Einfach so. 100% Sicherheit zu verlangen ist Schwachsinn.
> ...


 Sehr wohl. Wenn hier wieder die "Waffen sind böse" Keule ausgepackt wird muss man den Leuten die Parallelen vor Augen führen, die zwischen der Killerspiel- und der Waffendebatte existieren um das Niveau etwas über das von Beckstein und Co. anzuheben.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



gamerschwein schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > gamerschwein schrieb:
> ...


 
 ich habe nirgends was geschrieben, von wegen "waffen sind böse".
 du solltest genauer lesen.


----------



## Shadowskin (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Naja ich will nix gesagt haben haben solche Waffen kann man ja auch zerlegen. Theoretisch könnte jeder den Verschluss und das Griffstück mit Abzugvorrichtung  mit heimnehmen. Der Rest bleibt im Schützenheim.

  So jetzt werde einige Sagen :

  ABER dann können ja die bösen Buben immer noch die halbe Waffe klauen. Richtig, aber die wirklich bösen Buben wissen auch wo die komplette Waffe zu finden ist, sprich bei wem zuhause... und wenn die wollen kommen die da dran.

  Aber ein jugendlich verwirrter würde es um einiges schwerer haben an eine komplette Waffe zu kommen. 

  Man könnte es auch andersrum machen, nehmt alles mit bis auf den Verschluss und das Griffstück, das bleibt im Schützenheim in einem niedlichen Tresor. So ein Tresor ist auch nicht wirklich leicht aufzumachen, ausser natürlich wieder für die ganz bösen Buben.... aber selbst die brauchen ein bischen Zeit dafür....

  Aber was tut ein jungendlich verwirrter ? Nix

  Sind wir doch mal ehrlich auch wenn ich nichts gegen Waffen haben, aber meint Ihr nicht das es einbischen  unverantwortlich ist eine komplette Waffe inklusive Munni daheim zu Lagern ?  Vorallem was hat man davon.

  Ironie:
  Vor dem Spiegel stellen und dann auf die Art und weise : Redest Du mit mir ( zib Waffe raus ) ja Du musst mit mir reden....

  Jetzt noch ein bischen was anderes, blicken wir in die Zukunft wenn das so währe mit den Waffen und auch noch Funktioniert :

  Der nächste Schritt... Küchenmesser und Alk + Lappen trennen... Ihr wisst ja was man damit alles anstellen kann. 

  Kloreiniger und Spraydosen sollte man auch wegschliessen, zwar ist nicht jeder ne leuchte aber mit einbischen Einfallsreichtum lassen sich aus manchen Haushaltsreinigern auch noch Bomben bauen...

  Ohja das ganze würde nie ein Ende nehmen......
  Ironie Ende

  Es wird sich nie wirklich ganz vermeiden lassen das irgendwo irgendwer austickt... aber die Sache mit den Waffen sollte man schon ein bischen anderest halten.

  Keiner kann ernsthaft der Meinung sein puhh die Sportschützen sind dran schuld oder ah es wahren allein die Games, nein nein nein so funktioniert das nicht.

  Aber Fakt ist getötet wir mit Waffen und nicht mit CD-Hüllen und Fakt ist wie ich immer wieder sagen muss 

  Es ist was faul in unserer Gesellschaft, sonst würden 99% der Amokläufer und Selbsmörder nicht in Ihren Briefen und Tagebüchern stehen haben 

  z.b. 

  Keiner versteht mich
  Ich bin alleine 
  finde keinen Ausweg 
  habe einen Hass auf die Menschen 

  usw usw....


  Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, aber ich denke das genügt auch.


----------



## gamerschwein (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> ich habe nirgends was geschrieben, von wegen "waffen sind böse".
> du solltest genauer lesen.


 Ich hab dir auch nicht im Speziellen geantwortet sondern deinen Post als Anlass genommen einen Vergleich zu ziehen der eben auf solche Leute abzielt. Aber lassen wir das, wir sind nicht im Deutschunterricht und hier gehts nicht um Stilmittel einer Diskussion


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



gamerschwein schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich habe nirgends was geschrieben, von wegen "waffen sind böse".
> ...


 

 hä? mir gings ebenfalls nicht um irgendwelche spitzfindigkeiten. :-o 
 ich wollte lediglich sagen, dass ich generell nix gegen "waffenhobbys" habe, nur gegen schusswaffen in privathaushalten, dagegen hab ich was.


----------



## der-jo (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

niemand schwingt heir die "waffen sind nazis" keule.   

 wir sind nur dagegen das man eine so unsinnige und gefährliche Sache mit Spielen gleichsetzen will.
 Eine Waffe ermöglicht es, das ein Mensche viele andere Menschen töten kann, in kürzester Zeit, ohne Wissen über Bomben oder ähnliches.

 Waffen != Spiele

 da könnt ihr euch drehen und wenden wie ihr wollt. Ihr steht allein auf weiter Flur, wenn ihr nicht akzeptiert das das vorhandensein einer Waffe im Haus eine ganz andere und einzigartige Qualität hat.


----------



## gamerschwein (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



> niemand schwingt heir die "waffen sind nazis" keule.
> 
> wir sind nur dagegen das man eine so unsinnige und gefährliche Sache mit Spielen gleichsetzen will.
> Eine Waffe ermöglicht es, das ein Mensche viele andere Menschen töten kann, in kürzester Zeit, ohne Wissen über Bomben oder ähnliches.
> ...


 
 Es geht nicht um das gleichsetzen von Waffen und Spielen. Waffen gehören in fachkundige Hände, denn dass man mit Waffen auch gefährlichen Unsinn anstellen kann bezweifelt keiner. 

*Aber:* Die Diskussionen sowie die scheinheiligen Argumente rund um Killerspiele und private Waffen ähneln sich wie ein Ei dem Anderen.
 [Waffen/Killerspiele] sind gefährlich...
 [Waffen/Killerspiele] sind für Gewalt oder Amokläufe verantwortlich...
 [Waffen/Killerspiele] verstossen gegen unsere Moralvorstellungen...
 [Waffen/Killerspiele] sind der Untergang unserer Gesselschaft...

 Dass genauso wie bei Killerspielen der Besitz und Verkauf von Waffen in einem gewissen gesetzlichen Rahmen geregelt werden muss, sollte klar sein.
 Doch auch hier gilt: Freiheit vor populistischer Hetzjagd!



> da könnt ihr euch drehen und wenden wie ihr wollt. Ihr steht allein auf weiter Flur, wenn ihr nicht akzeptiert das das vorhandensein einer Waffe im Haus eine ganz andere und einzigartige Qualität hat.


 
 Ganz ehrlich. Von dieser Qualität habe ich in den 18 Jahren in denen ich in einem "bewaffneten" Haushalt lebe nichts gemerkt. Verantwortungsvoller und gesetzmässiger Umgang und das Leben mit Waffen im Haushalt sind von keiner "einzigartigen Qualität". Im Gegenteil, es bringt Sicherheit und -ja auch das- Spass.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



gamerschwein schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das gleichsetzen von Waffen und Spielen. Waffen gehören in fachkundige Hände, denn dass man mit Waffen auch gefährlichen Unsinn anstellen kann bezweifelt keiner.


 

   eben und genau da liegt der unterschied: mit einem computerspiel kann man (und auch kein anderer!) eben keine derartigen dinge anstellen.




> [Waffen/Killerspiele] sind gefährlich...
> [Waffen/Killerspiele] sind für Gewalt oder Amokläufe verantwortlich...
> [Waffen/Killerspiele] verstossen gegen unsere Moralvorstellungen...
> [Waffen/Killerspiele] sind der Untergang unserer Gesselschaft...


 
   so was, wirst du zumindest mal von mir hier niemals gelesen haben.




> es bringt Sicherheit


 
   bitte? wohnst du in afghanistan? sorry, aber so was kann ich beim besten willen nicht mehr ernst nehmen.
   also wirklich.     



  edit:
  ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich auch nicht, wieso man sich wegen des themas eigentlich noch den mund fusselig reden/ die finger wund reden/ schreiben muss.
  es liegt doch auf der hand, dass eine scharfe waffe in einem privathaus nichts, aber auhc gar nichts, verloren hat.
  da gibts für mich nix zu diskutieren.

  edit2: 
  inwiefern dir deine waffe in den eigenen 4 wänden "spass" bereitet, würde mich allerdings noch interessieren.


----------



## Boesor (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



gamerschwein schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, es bringt Sicherheit und -ja auch das- Spass.


 Also das eine Waffe im haus Sicherheit bringt möchte ich arg in Zweifel ziehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich möchte nur einmal ein paar Fakten in den Raum werfen:

  Schusswaffenbesitz in Deutschland: 

  Legal, d.h. registriert: ca. 10 Mio. Waffen
  Illegal, ca. 20 Mio. (durch Behörden geschätzt)

  Anzahl von Schusswaffenopfern im Mittel seit Beginn der Bundesrepublik: 300/Jahr

  Anzahl von Verkehrstoten im Schnitt (seit ca. 10 Jahren, sinkend): ca. 5000/Jahr

  Natürlich steht es außer Frage, dass 300 Tote durch Schusswaffen 300 Tote zuviel sind.
  Aber das gilt für die Opfer im Straßenverkehr ebenso.

  Im Straßenverkehr sorgen seit Jahren kontinuierliche Innovationen für ein stetiges Absinken der Anzahl der Verkehrstoten. Ich persönlich würde mich auch noch über ein verbindliches Tempolimit auf den Autobahnen freuen, aber gut, das ist eine andere Baustelle.

  Im Schießsport dagegen sind die Zahlen verschwindend gering, die größte Anzahl von Schusswaffentoten ist auf Kriminelle zurückzuführen (die ihre Waffen höchstwahrscheinlich sowieso illegal erworben haben).

  Der Deutsche Schützenbund, der größte Verband, zählt z.B. fast 1,5 Mio. Mitglieder, die in ca. 15.000 Schützenvereinen organisiert sind. Es gibt also faktisch eine richtige Armee von privaten Schusswaffenbesitzern, die paar Tausend Jäger noch nicht einmal mitgerechnet.
  Dennoch sind Vorfälle selten, was u.a. auf ein sehr scharfes und umfassendes Waffenrecht zurückzuführen ist.

  Die Vorschriften sind extrem streng. 
  Man darf davon ausgehen, dass nahezu jeder legale Waffenbesitzer auf Herz und Nieren geprüft wurde, ob eine Eignung besteht. Natürlich kann es keinen lückenlosen Schutz geben, ein Restrisiko wird es immer geben. 

  Ist es deshalb gerechfertigt, Schützen immer weiter in der Ausübung ihres Sports zu behindern, bzw. es am Ende ganz zu verbieten? Ich denke nicht.
  Und man sollte nicht außer Acht lassen, dass die meisten Schützenvereine in Deutschland eine fast 200jährige Tradition aufweisen, manche sogar noch länger... 


 EDIT:

 Und ja, ich gebe zu, eine Waffe im Haus gibt mir schon ein beruhigendes Gefühl


----------



## gamerschwein (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> eben und genau da liegt der unterschied: mit einem computerspiel kann man eben keine derartigen dinge anstellen.


 
  Wer töten will wird dies auch ohne grosskalibrige Schusswaffen tun. Man schaue sich nur einmal den Amoklauf in Ansbach an, welcher mit Axt un Molotowcocktails ausgeführt wurde. Willst du das Aufbewahren von Benzin und Äxten in Privathaushalten verbieten lassen? 
  Eine Waffe ist genauso wie eine Axt zu aller erst ein neutrales Werkzeug, zu welchem Zweck dieses verwendet wird entscheidet derjenige der die Waffe in der Hand hält.



> so was, wirst du zumindest mal von mir hier niemals gelesen haben.


  Hab ich auch nicht behauptet, aber das sind die gängigen Klischees.




> bitte? wohnst du in afghanistan? sorry, aber so was kann ich beim besten willen nicht mehr ernst nehmen.
> also wirklich.


 
  Klingt unglaubwürdig, ist aber durch Beispiele in den USA, Australien und England einedutig belegbar.



> Prof. Dr. Andreas Rudolph:
> Ein Waffenverbot gibt es in etlichen amerikanischen Großstädten wie auch
> in Australien - Professor Lott führt in seinen Büchern "More Guns - Less
> Crime" und "The Bias against Guns" aus, dass diese Verbote in Großstädten
> ...


----------



## Boesor (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



gamerschwein schrieb:


> Klingt unglaubwürdig, ist aber durch Beispiele in den USA, Australien und England einedutig belegbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Der
  Hochzeits- wurde zum Trauertag: Ein Mann hörte Geräusche im Haus,
  vermutete Einbrecher und griff zur Waffe. Kurz darauf war seine
  Zukünftige tot. Ein tragisches Missverständnis?*

  Winter Springs/USA - Einen Tag vor der geplanten Hochzeit hat ein
  Mann in Florida irrtümlich seine Braut erschossen, weil er sie für
  einen Einbrecher hielt. Alles deute auf einen tragischen Unfall hin,
  erklärte ein Polizeisprecher am Freitag. 

  Der 62-Jährige habe nach eigenen Angaben verdächtige Geräusche gehört,
  sein Gewehr geholt und auf den vermeintlichen Eindringling im Flur
  geschossen. Tatsächlich traf er seine gleichaltrige Verlobte, die er
  neben sich im Bett wähnte. Die Angaben des 62-Jährigen seien überprüft 
  worden, und er wirke völlig verstört. Das Paar wollte nach Aussage von 
  Familienmitgliedern am Samstag in Winter Springs bei Orlando heiraten. "Sie  liebten
  einander", sagte der Schwiegersohn des Opfers. "Das war ganz
  offensichtlich." 
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama...


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



gamerschwein schrieb:


> Wer töten will wird dies auch ohne grosskalibrige Schusswaffen tun.


 
    mag durchaus sein. die waffe alleine wird nur in den seltensten falle jemand zum "mörder" machen (wobei das mit ziemlicher sicherheit vorkommt). 



> Man schaue sich nur einmal den Amoklauf in Ansbach an, welcher mit Axt un Molotowcocktails ausgeführt wurde.


    genau - schauen wir uns den doch noch mal an:
    wieviele todesopfer gabs da noch gleich? 
    ach ja, gar keins.

    hm, merkwürdig: wieso bloss?
    vielleicht deswegen, weil der "täter" eben nicht zugriff auf eine schusswaffe hatte?
    verwegener gedanke, was?


> Willst du das Aufbewahren von Benzin und Äxten in Privathaushalten verbieten lassen?
> Eine Waffe ist genauso wie eine Axt zu aller erst ein neutrales Werkzeug, zu welchem Zweck dieses verwendet wird entscheidet derjenige der die Waffe in der Hand hält.


    ich denke, das von dir gewählte beispiel widerlegt das schon.



> Klingt unglaubwürdig, ist aber durch Beispiele in den USA, Australien und England einedutig belegbar.


    klingt nicht unglaubwürdig ist glatter unsinn:
    die welt wäre also eine sicherere, wenn ein jeder mit einer waffe rumlaufen würde?
    sorry, da muss ich echt nicht mal drüber nachdenken.

     dass du so schnell eine quelle zur hand hast, die das -natürlich- zu belegen versucht, deutet darauf hin, dass du diese diskussion nicht zum ersten mal führst.
    ich muss nur wikipedia bemühen und schon find ich x- aussagen, die versuchen deine quellen zu widerlegen.
    gelesen hab ich die selbstredend nicht und um ehrlich zu sein, glaub ich persönlich kaum, dass du selbst daran glaubst.
    so absurd ist das.      


_[edit: das ist jetzt nur so ein ahnung, aber irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, dass schützen mit solchen argumenten gefüttert werden, damit sie sich in den -sicher nicht seltenen- diskussionen zur wehr setzen können. denn genau das gleiche hab ich hier schon öfter mal vorgesetzt bekommen. ]_




> Und ja, ich gebe zu, eine Waffe im Haus gibt mir schon ein beruhigendes Gefühl


   ich will dir wirklich nicht zu nahe treten, aber das halte ich schon für....äusserst bedenklich.
   muss ich zugeben.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> *Der
> Hochzeits- wurde zum Trauertag: Ein Mann hörte Geräusche im Haus,
> vermutete Einbrecher und griff zur Waffe. Kurz darauf war seine
> Zukünftige tot. Ein tragisches Missverständnis?*
> ...


  Naja, sowas ist tragisch, aber es ist genauso verkehrt, dafür alle Schusswaffenbesitzer unter Generalverdacht zu stellen, wie Verbotsforderungen bei Killerspielen, nur weil sich vlt. einige jugendliche Täter *tatsächlich* durch diese inspirieren haben lassen.

  Meines Erachtens gilt es immer zu prüfen:

  Ist der angerichtete Schaden wirklich so groß, dass sich ein Komplettverbot irgendwie rechtfertigen lässt?
  Oder handelt es sich um Einzelfälle?

  Ich gebe zu, in den USA sieht die Situation mit ca. 25000 Schusswaffentoten/Jahr schon sehr viel bedenklicher aus. Aber dort ist das Waffenrecht, im Gegensatz zu Deutschland, auch relativ lax... 

 EDIT:

 @Bonkic: Das kannst Du bedenklich sehen, wie Du willst, auch wenn ich es schon seltsam finde, dass Du meine Gefühlswelt kommentierst... 

 Fakt ist, wenn ich einmal in der - zugegeben gottlob äußerst unwahrscheinlichen - Situation sein sollte, dass ein bewaffneter Einbrecher mich und meine Familie bedroht, will ich in der Lage sein, *angemessen* eine solche Bedrohung neutralisieren zu können.
 Und nicht versuchen müssen, den Kerl mittels Baseballschläger, Küchenmesser, o.ä. anzugehen.


----------



## Boesor (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, sowas ist tragisch, aber es ist genauso verkehrt, dafür alle Schusswaffenbesitzer unter Generalverdacht zu stellen, wie Verbotsforderungen bei Killerspielen, nur weil sich vlt. einige jugendliche Täter *tatsächlich* durch diese inspirieren haben lassen.
> 
> Meines Erachtens gilt es immer zu prüfen:
> 
> ...


 Das sollte sich auch weniger auf ein Komplettverbot beziehen, sondern auf euer meiner Meinung nach trügerisches Gefühl der Sicherheit.
 Das nächste klassische Beispiel bringst du schon selbst, was ist wenn dich der Einbrecher einzig und allein wegen deiner Waffe "neutralisiert" (um nicht so ein fieses Wort wie erschießen, abmurksen, umbringen, ermorden zu nutzen).
 Auch dann hätte dir die Waffe sehr viel mehr geschadet als genützt.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> @Bonkic: Das kannst Du bedenklich sehen, wie Du willst, auch wenn ich es schon seltsam finde, dass Du meine Gefühlswelt kommentierst...


 
  na ja, wenn du die hier niederschreibst, muss du wohl damit rechnen, dass jd. was dazu sagt. 

 aber zum ausgleich, sag ich dir was zu meiner gefühlswelt, das thema betreffend: mir macht es eher angst, wenn ich weiss, dass jemand zu hause eine schusswaffe vorhält und erst recht, wenn jeder dies täte.
 aber um den schlaf bringts mich nicht, keine angst.  



> Fakt ist, wenn ich einmal in der - zugegeben gottlob äußerst unwahrscheinlichen - Situation sein sollte, dass ein bewaffneter Einbrecher mich und meine Familie bedroht, will ich in der Lage sein, *angemessen* eine solche Bedrohung neutralisieren zu können.


 

  ach und das tust du, in dem du zum waffenschrank rennst hochnervös und verschlafen diesen öffnest, die natürlich getrennt aufbewahrte munition zusammensammelst....

  nee, auch das fällt mir schwer ernstzunehmen.
  für mich sind das vorgeschobene argumente - mal ganz abgesehen von der wahrscheinlichkeit. 

  aber gut, ich kann ja auch nicht alles verstehen. 
  warten wir ab, ob der gesetzgeber es irgendwann einsieht und sich nicht mehr von der schützen-/ waffenlobby einschüchtern lässt.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> Das sollte sich auch weniger auf ein Komplettverbot beziehen, sondern auf euer meiner Meinung nach trügerisches Gefühl der Sicherheit.
> Das nächste klassische Beispiel bringst du schon selbst, was ist wenn dich der Einbrecher einzig und allein wegen deiner Waffe "neutralisiert" (um nicht so ein fieses Wort wie erschießen, abmurksen, umbringen, ermorden zu nutzen).
> Auch dann hätte dir die Waffe sehr viel mehr geschadet als genützt.


  In diesem noch unwahrscheinlicheren Fall, ja.
  Aber woher weiß ich, dass es nicht von vornherein das Ziel dieses fiktiven Einbrechers ist, nicht nur mein Hab und Gut zu klauen, sondern gleichzeitig noch die unliebsamen Zeugen zu eliminieren? Ich persönlich gehe vom Schlimmsten aus, wenn einer bei mir einsteigt, und unterstelle so einem Subjekt nicht zwingenderweiße irgendwelche "edelmütigen" Absichten.
  Für mich persönlich stellt es die bessere Alternative dar, beim Versuch, sich selbst zu verteidigen, umzukommen, denn als wehrloses Opfer abgemurkst zu werden. 

 EDIT:



> warten wir ab, ob der gesetzgeber es irgendwann
> einsieht und sich nicht mehr von der schützen-/ waffenlobby
> einschüchtern lässt.


 
 Also sorry, das unterstellt ja fast, dass *wir* (ich bin ja auch im Verband aktiv) eine mafiöse Vereinigung darstellen, die unsere Politiker bedroht.
 Wir Schützen schüchtern garantiert NIEMANDEN ein. Wir bedrohen auch niemanden.
 Wenn sich allerdings Leute durch Waffen per se bedroht fühlen, nun, das ist dann ja wohl nicht unser Problem.
 Ich empfehle Dir einmal, selbst einen Schützenverein zu besuchen und Dir selbst ein Bild zu machen, dann würdest Du Dir vlt. Deine halbgaren Ressentiments noch einmal überlegen...


----------



## gamerschwein (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> genau - schauen wir uns den doch noch mal an:
> wieviele todesopfer gabs da noch gleich?
> ach ja, gar keins.


 Seien wir froh, dass es keine gab. Nur lag das daran dass die Polizei innherhalb weniger Minuten vor Ort war.




> klingt nicht unglaubwürdig ist glatter unsinn:
> die welt wäre also eine sicherere, wenn ein jeder mit einer waffe rumlaufen würde?
> sorry, da muss ich echt nicht mal drüber nachdenken.


 
 Zu solchen Aussagen muss man sich wirklich jeden Kommentar verkneifen. Wer sich weigert Fakten zu akzeptieren ist nicht besser als irgendein verblendeter Populist. Entschuldige, aber es tut weh so etwas hier zu lesen.

 Die Sicherheit die eine Waffe in einen Haushalt bringt ist keine konkrete, sondern eine Abstrakte. Ganz ehrlich, ich würde auch nicht den Schrank aufschliessen, mir eine Waffe nehmen, die seperate Munitionskiste aufschliessen, die Waffe laden und dann einen Einbrecher damit in Schach halten. Das funktioniert schlicht nicht. 
 Aber die Psychologie ist die Folgende: 
 Würdest du irgendwo einsteigen wo dich jemand mit einer Waffe erwarten könnte? Ich werd da keine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung drüber schreiben, oder irgendwelche hochseriösen Quellen dazu suchen, dazu fehlt mir die Zeit, aber ich hoffe du verstehst meinen Gedankengang. Er mag für dich absurd erscheinen, aber so läufts nunmal. Vlt. kann Bremse ja was konkretes irgendwo dazu ausgraben.


----------



## Boesor (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



gamerschwein schrieb:


> Aber die Psychologie ist die Folgende:
> Würdest du irgendwo einsteigen wo dich jemand mit einer Waffe erwarten könnte? Ich werd da keine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung drüber schreiben, oder irgendwelche hochseriösen Quellen dazu suchen, dazu fehlt mir die Zeit, aber ich hoffe du verstehst meinen Gedankengang. Er mag für dich absurd erscheinen, aber so läufts nunmal. Vlt. kann Bremse ja was konkretes irgendwo dazu ausgraben.


 das ist genau die Psychologie, die schon nicht bei der Todesstrafe funktioniert!


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



gamerschwein schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vlt. kann Bremse ja was konkretes irgendwo dazu ausgraben.


 Vorerst nicht. Ich werde mich jetzt mit ein paar Leuten auf einen gemütlichen Kaffee treffen. Ach ja, das sind übrigens durch die Bank weg lauter "böse" Schützenbrüder...


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



gamerschwein schrieb:


> Seien wir froh, dass es keine gab. Nur lag das daran dass die Polizei innherhalb weniger Minuten vor Ort war.


 
  ja klar, nur daran...



> Wer sich weigert Fakten zu akzeptieren ist nicht besser als irgendein verblendeter Populist. Entschuldige, aber es tut weh so etwas hier zu lesen.


 
unter anderem hierin: Shooting Down the "More Guns, Less Crime" Hypothesis werden deine "fakten" zerbröselt. 



> Aber die Psychologie ist die Folgende:
> Würdest du irgendwo einsteigen wo dich jemand mit einer Waffe erwarten könnte? Ich werd da keine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung drüber schreiben, oder irgendwelche hochseriösen Quellen dazu suchen, dazu fehlt mir die Zeit, aber ich hoffe du verstehst meinen Gedankengang. Er mag für dich absurd erscheinen, aber so läufts nunmal. Vlt. kann Bremse ja was konkretes irgendwo dazu ausgraben.


  ach, hast du an deinem briefkasten (neben dem "bitte keine werbung"- aufkleber) vielleicht was mit , von wegen "bin schusswaffenbesitzer" angebrahct.
  sorry, wenn ich das ins lächerliche ziehe, aber so was kann doch kein mensch ernst meinen.
  abstrakte sicherheit....unfassbar. 


 mal ganz im ernst: werdet ihr im schützenverein (die ich hier nicht verunglimpfen will, denn damit hab ich ja - sollte klar sein- grundsätzlich überhaupt kein problem!) auf solche diskussionen gedrillt? 


 ps:
 ansonsten denk ich, dass es reicht.
 du verstehst mich nicht und ich dich noch viel weniger.
 kommt vor. ; )


----------



## Boesor (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



gamerschwein schrieb:


> Zu solchen Aussagen muss man sich wirklich jeden Kommentar verkneifen. Wer sich weigert Fakten zu akzeptieren ist nicht besser als irgendein verblendeter Populist. Entschuldige, aber es tut weh so etwas hier zu lesen.


 naja, du wirst zugeben müssen, das diese "Fakten" so wie du sie hier präsentiert hast erstmal keine sind.
 Dazu fehlen schon noch einige Hintergrund Infos. 
 ich könnte dir beispielsweise auf genau dem gleichen Level hier locker "beweisen", dass es nachts im Central park sicherer ist, als im eigenen Haushalt.

 siehe auch "Walter Krämer - So lügt man mit Statistik."


----------



## gamerschwein (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> ach, hast du an deinem briefkasten (neben dem "bitte keine werbung"- aufkleber) vielleicht was mit , von wegen "bin schusswaffenbesitzer" angebrahct.
> sorry, wenn ich das ins lächerliche ziehe, aber so was kann doch kein mensch ernst meinen.
> abstrakte sicherheit....unfassbar.
> 
> ...


 Schön, dass du auch mal eine Quelle anführst, ich werd mir das ganze mal bei Zeiten zu Gemüse führen. 
 Und nein ich habe keinen Aufkleber an meinem Briefkasten, es geht um die Unsicherheit des Kriminellen ob im Haus eine Waffe vorhanden ist oder nicht. Wenn ein generelles Aufbewahrungsverbot für Waffen in Privathaushalten gilt, dann hat er dieses Problem schonmal nicht. Warum Kriminalität einen Stein aus dem Weg rollen wenn es dafür einfach keine vernünftigen Gründe gibt? Keiner hat in dieser Diskussion auch nur einen Grund vorgebracht warum das Aufbewahren von Waffen zu Hause verboten werden sollte!

 Nein, wir werden in Schützenvereinen nicht darauf gedrillt solche Diskussionen zu führen. Ganz davon abgesehen bin ich nichtmal Mitglied eines Schützenvereins. Spieler werden auch nicht darauf gedrillt das "Killerspieleverbot" zu Tode zu argumentieren und tun es trotzdem. Es liegt doch in der Natur der Sache dass man ein Hobby oder Interesse auch verteidigt.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



gamerschwein schrieb:


> Keiner hat in dieser Diskussion auch nur einen Grund vorgebracht warum das Aufbewahren von Waffen zu Hause verboten werden sollte!


 
 ach nein?   

 na ja, wie gesagt - lassen wirs.


 @bremse:
 ja ja, meine halbgaren ressentiments - dafür bin ich bekannt...


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> @bremse:
> ja ja, meine halbgaren ressentiments - dafür bin ich bekannt...


 
 Hase, Dir is' hoffentlich schon klar, dass ich Dich trotzdem lieb hab'.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> gamerschwein schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Keiner hat in dieser Diskussion auch nur einen Grund vorgebracht warum das Aufbewahren von Waffen zu Hause verboten werden sollte!


 
 OMG.....


 Also Bonkic hat hier wirklich ziemlich deutlich gemacht, warum er ein Aufbewahren von Schusswaffen zuhause für nicht gut hält. Und nicht nur er.

 Langsam muss ich mich seinem Gefühl des "Drills" auf solche Diskussionen anschließen.

 Es ist auch immer wieder faszinierend, dass die Diskussion irgendwie in die Richtung geht.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



gamerschwein schrieb:


> es geht um die Unsicherheit des Kriminellen ob im Haus eine Waffe vorhanden ist oder nicht.


 Hast du Angst davor von einem Einbrecher ausgeraubt zu werden? Ich nicht.
 Ich kann es mir einfach nicht  vorstellen. Das kann damit zusammenhängen, dass ich eher in ländlichen Gefilden wohne, aber selbst wenn ich in einer Großstadt leben würde, wäre der letzt Gedanke, mir eine Waffe zuzulegen, ob der Angst vor irgendwelchen Einbrechern. :o

 Sollte es wirklich mal soweit kommen, und ich einem Einbrecher gegenüberstehen, habe ich lieber *keine* Waffe in der Hand, sodass ich für den Einbrecher keine Bedrohung darstelle - ich hänge an meinem Leben und mit Schusswaffen kenne ich mich einfach nicht aus.


----------



## der-jo (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> gamerschwein schrieb:
> 
> 
> > es geht um die Unsicherheit des Kriminellen ob im Haus eine Waffe vorhanden ist oder nicht.
> ...


  Unabhängig davon ob man sich auskennt (soo schwierig ist das nu auch net) hab auch ich nicht vor, mich irgendjemandem mit nem Puls von 220 und evtl der Chance auf ewigen Knastaufenthalt entgegenzustellen.

  da bleib ich bei meinem Schatzl liegen, ruf die Bullen und kontaktier schonmal die Versicherung.

  Ihr könnt euch ja dann heroisch in ein Feuergefecht stürzen bei dem Kugeln durch wände schlagen. So sieht Sicherheit für die Familie aus. 

 edith brüllt: wasn los? spiel satz und sieg mit dieser einfachen feststellung? Ich hätte wenigstens gedacht jemand kommt jetzt mit "hohlmantelgeschoss ftw" oder sowas ^^ Oder seid ihr in Mittagspause?


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @bremse:
> ...


 
 aber klar doch - deinem charme konnte ich doch noch nie widerstehen.


----------

